# Commencal Clash



## Ozzi (10. Juli 2018)

Ich nehme den Release gleich mal als Anstoss, um für das gute Stück ein eigenes Thema zu eröffnen. 

Eckdaten zum Clash:
180mm FW vorn
165mm FW hinten
metrisches Dämpfermaß 230x65
Boost-Standard
27.5" Laufradgröße

Den Rest gibts wie üblich auf der HP von Commencal:
https://www.commencal-store.de/Mobile/clash-c102x3556336


----------



## ChristianZZZ (10. Juli 2018)

Richtig lecker das Teil, das Gewicht würde mich in dem Fall echt interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (11. Juli 2018)

Welche Lücke soll das Rad denn schließen?


----------



## Ozzi (11. Juli 2018)

ich denke mal, dass das clash eher das bikepark und evtl. slopestyle-segment ansprechen soll... sozusagen als kleiner bruder vom furious..

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dem meta oder dem supreme sx im endurosektor was ablaufen wird... dazu wirkt es, für mich zumindest, zu abfahrtsorientiert...

mal abwarten was es auf die waage bringt und wann die ersten user-aufbauten im netz auftauchen (vermutlich ende des jahres  )


----------



## Fluhbike (11. Juli 2018)

Die rock shox variante hat eine nx kassette... 
Der rahmen an und für sich geil. Weiss jemand wie man am einfachsten (und billigsten) son bike aufbaut? Die builds überzeugen mich wenig...


----------



## MAster (11. Juli 2018)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Die rock shox variante hat eine nx kassette...
> Der rahmen an und für sich geil. Weiss jemand wie man am einfachsten (und billigsten) son bike aufbaut? Die builds überzeugen mich wenig...


Radon swoop 170 im sale kaufen und Rahmen und Dämpfer verkaufen. Die Teile dann ran ans commencal- zum Beispiel


----------



## chorge (11. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie schon ein geiler Freerider - aber langsam verzetteln sie sich im Enduro Sektor finde ich


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Juli 2018)

-


----------



## MAster (12. Juli 2018)

Hätte dennoch gerne min 180 mm hinten im Park. Fahre jetzt das Furious im Park zuvor ein Enduro mit 170mm. Das extra an Sicherheit beim Furious ist echt bemerkenswert, wenn die Landung mal nicht 100proznetig klappt....


----------



## Ozzi (12. Juli 2018)

dann biste mit dem supreme sx im parkaufbau wohl besser bedient 

ich stell mir das clash als singlespeeder für die ganzen sprunglastigen flowtrails und jumplines, die inzwischen wie pilze aus dem wald sprießen, eigentlich richtig geil vor... wahlweise vielleicht mit 7 gängen... mhhh


----------



## lighter (12. Juli 2018)

Finds auch ziemlich lecker

Leider bin ich nicht die Zielgruppe.. Ich denke das Clash ist wieder was für Leute mit 1-Bikepolitik.
Habe den großen Bruder für den Park, das Meta für alles andere.

Finde gar nicht das Commencal sich verzettelt. Sie bieten einfach Bikes für ziemlich spezielle Bedürfnisse/Einsatzbereiche..

- Race Enduro - Meta
- Freeride Vollgas Enduro - Supreme SX
- Freeride Spiel/Jumpline Enduro - Clash

Und da sie die Hauptrahmen/Hinterbauten/Dämpferanlenkungen von bestehenden Bikes aus ihrem Sortiment plündern können, kann ich mir vorstellen dass nicht allzu viel Entwicklungszeit draufgeht und sie zum Break Even eben nicht die riesen Stückzahlen verkloppen müssen.
Find ich ne coole Strategie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lighter (12. Juli 2018)

Ach ja, Zielgruppe hin oder her:

Hätte das Clash 26" LR und Kettenstreben um ca. 425 hätte ich es trotzdem gekauft


----------



## Ozzi (12. Juli 2018)

man muss auch immer wieder sagen, dass commencal halt auch eine klasse preispolitik betreibt..
die rahmen liegen einsatzübergreifend alle im tausenderbereich, ohne aber diese typische großkonzernstrategie ala "masse statt klasse" zu verfolgen...
das portfolio ist inzwischen sehr breit, so dass wirklich jeder fündig werden kann 

finde ich einen fetten plus punkt
andere hersteller schmeissen ihre carbon und alu-rahmen erstmal für 2000-4000€ in die runde... sowas kann sich böse rächen in sachen verkaufszahlen...
bestes beispiel ist da lapierre.. deren rahmen sind nix wert - teilweise fallen die preise nach release schon um 60%
mit ihrem weltmeister dh bike von loic bruni wollten sie was reissen - 3599€ für nen bleischweren alu-rahmen ... 2 monate später gabs das teil für etwas über 1000€, weils keiner gekauft hat.. wobei das beste sogar war, dass das komplettbike glaub 100-200€ billiger war als der einzelne rahmen  ... das nenn ich verkaufsstrategie 

zurück zum thema ... C macht seit einigen jahren alles richtig - hinzu kommen aktuell sogar siege im dh wc und im enduro.. 
man könnte meinen ein neues allzeithoch braut sich da zusammen... und das ohne athertons


----------



## Fluhbike (12. Juli 2018)

Wobei das supreme sx aktuell im 2019 lineup fehlt?

Bin immernoch auf der suche nach einer ergänzung zu meinem meta trail v4 mit 120mm. Für alpen und park. Das clash könnte da besser passen als das supreme sx.


----------



## Jo17502 (12. Juli 2018)

Gibt es schon Angaben zum Gewicht?


----------



## lighter (12. Juli 2018)

Noch nichts gesehen aber 15 kg +/- 0,5 kg werdens schon sein.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Juli 2018)

Zielgruppe: ICH!

Das Clash wird mein Meta V4 ersetzen - das Meta ist schon ein cooles one for all, jedoch scheint das Clash noch n ticken mehr in die Richtung Abfahrt gehen und da ich ohnehin nach dem 3. Jahr auf dem Meta mal was anderes haben möchte, kommt mir das gerade Recht und es ist soo verdammt sexy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2018)

Für mich als one for all leider zu viel FW. Aber ich bin auch zu selten in den Alpen oder im Park unterwegs. Als "klassischer" Trailfahrer denke ich da eher über das Meta29 TR nach.
Ich finde das Clash ist ein Parkbike für "Enduristen". Doppelgabelbrücke brauchen doch die wenigsten von den Leuten im Park.


----------



## Michigan (15. Juli 2018)

Als Signature genau mein Ding, überlege es gegen mein Capra CF von 2015 einzutauschen. Ich hoffe nicht zu viel Uphill Performance einzubüßen und vor dem Gewicht für einen XL- Rahmen habe ich auch etwas Angst  Die Geo sieht aber gar nicht mal so schlecht aus - auch für Uphill nicht.

Lt. Pinbike: The CLASH is the successor of the META SX...

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/commencal-introduces-the-clash.html


----------



## chorge (16. Juli 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Finds auch ziemlich lecker
> 
> Leider bin ich nicht die Zielgruppe.. Ich denke das Clash ist wieder was für Leute mit 1-Bikepolitik.
> Habe den großen Bruder für den Park, das Meta für alles andere.
> ...


Wobei sich der Hinterbau des Clash schon sehr deutlich vom Furious unterscheidet! Soooo viel gemeinsames haben die zwei bikes eigentlich nicht... schau mal den hinteren Drehpunkt an!


----------



## Ozzi (16. Juli 2018)

in bezug aufs gewicht hab ich vom deutschen support (mal wieder unser guter daniel  ) folgendes als antwort vorerst bekommen:



> Hey Christian,
> vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
> Die offiziellen Fotos und Gewichtsangaben haben wir leider noch nicht, es wird sich etwa um die 15 kg bewegen.
> Im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen werden die Infos nachgetragen.
> Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, meld Dich gerne.



ich vermute daher mal das die rahmen, je nach größe, um die 3,5 - 4kg nackig haben werden


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Juli 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> in bezug aufs gewicht hab ich vom deutschen support (mal wieder unser guter daniel  ) folgendes als antwort vorerst bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ich vermute daher mal das die rahmen, je nach größe, um die 3,5 - 4kg nackig haben werden



Hi,

wie hast du den "Daniel" Kontaktiert ? 

Ich hatte mal ne Anfrage geschickt, wo ich aber nie ne Antwort bekommen habe. 

Grüße


----------



## lighter (16. Juli 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Wobei sich der Hinterbau des Clash schon sehr deutlich vom Furious unterscheidet! Soooo viel gemeinsames haben die zwei bikes eigentlich nicht... schau mal den hinteren Drehpunkt an!



Ja stimmt schon. Grundsätzlich recht ähnlich, die Raderhebungskurve könnte dennoch echt anders sein. 




Michigan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht zu viel Uphill Performance einzubüßen und vor dem Gewicht für einen XL- Rahmen habe ich auch etwas Angst  Die Geo sieht aber gar nicht mal so schlecht aus - auch für Uphill nicht.



Ich denke mit einem Meta könntest du eventuell besser beraten sein wenn ich deine Anforderungen so lese. 
Klar kann man mit dem Clash auch hochfahren.. ich kann auch mit meinem Furious (irgendwo) hochfahren. 
Wenn das aber qualitativ tatsächlich ein Kriterium ist, ist das Clash vielleicht bisschen an der gewünschten Kategorie vorbei. Nett gemeinter Tip


----------



## lighter (16. Juli 2018)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie hast du den "Daniel" Kontaktiert ?
> 
> ...




Einfach bei Commencal anrufen. Daniel ist der einzige deutschsprachige dort und ist ein sehr hilfsbereiter und kompetenter Mitarbeiter. Und ein netter Kerl und Biker noch dazu


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Juli 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Für mich als one for all leider zu viel FW. Aber ich bin auch zu selten in den Alpen oder im Park unterwegs. Als "klassischer" Trailfahrer denke ich da eher über das Meta29 TR nach.
> Ich finde das Clash ist ein Parkbike für "Enduristen". Doppelgabelbrücke brauchen doch die wenigsten von den Leuten im Park.



Ich lege die Prio auf die Abfahrt / und möchte dabei in Downhill Manier fliegen lassen können, das Meta in meinem Aufbau geht schon sehr gut. Allerdings fehlt da trotz DHX2 n bisschen die Progession - und ein Potenter Luftdämpfer passt ja nicht - da kommt mir das Clash genau richtig, ist halt eher ein Abfahrtsgefährt (laut Geo) welches sich aber auch noch Berghoch (auch wenn nur Mittel zum Zweck) treten lässt.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Juli 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Einfach bei Commencal anrufen. Daniel ist der einzige deutschsprachige dort und ist ein sehr hilfsbereiter und kompetenter Mitarbeiter. Und ein netter Kerl und Biker noch dazu


Danke, werd ich mal tun.


----------



## lighter (16. Juli 2018)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ich lege die Prio auf die Abfahrt / und möchte dabei in Downhill Manier fliegen lassen können, das Meta in meinem Aufbau geht schon sehr gut. Allerdings fehlt da trotz DHX2 n bisschen die Progession - und ein Potenter Luftdämpfer passt ja nicht - da kommt mir das Clash genau richtig, ist halt eher ein Abfahrtsgefährt (laut Geo) welches sich aber auch noch Berghoch (auch wenn nur Mittel zum Zweck) treten lässt.



Witzig, ich fahre mein Meta ja mit dem DHX2 und Push Coil 36er weil ich den X2 echt nicht so abgestimmt bekommen habe wie ich mir das vorstelle zwischen Ansprechverhalten/Mid Stroke Support/Durchschlagsschutz.
Seit dem DHX2 keine Probleme mehr.. auch nicht auf Park DH Strecken.

Das Furious habe ich jetzt mit 18er X2 und 40 bekommen und bisher zwei Tage gefahren. Einmal Winterberg, einmal ca. 10 Shuttle Runden am Hausberg.
Ich war mir vorher sicher auf Coil umzurüsten - zumindest im Heck - aber ich bin mit dem X2 bisher echt zufrieden. Klar ist das noch kein endgültiges Urteil. Aber das Ansprechverhalten ist auf jeden Fall unglaublich viel besser als der 2017er 230er X2 im Meta 4.2. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Fox von 17 auf 18 was geändert hat oder ob’s die größere Luftkammer durch die längere EBL ist, oder ob die Kinematik der Rahmen den Unterschied macht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michigan (17. Juli 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon. Grundsätzlich recht ähnlich, die Raderhebungskurve könnte dennoch echt anders sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Frage, das Meta passt auf jeden Fall zu meinen Anforderungen - ja evtl. sogar besser als das Clash. Aber was soll ich sagen; mein Herz schlägt für das Clash Signature .
Commencal kategorisiertes es ja im Enduro Bereich. Und ich glaube schon, dass es wesentlich besser hoch geht als ein Furious  Was ich auch gut finde, dass beim XL Rahme eine 175mm Lev Integra verbaut ist - bin 190 Groß. Letztendlich kann man nur spekulieren, weil es das Clash so bisher noch nicht gab und es keiner Probe gefahren ist - geworben wird damit, dass es ein Gerät für alles sein soll. Ich warte auf die ersten Reviews.
Außerdem ist noch nichts bestellt und mal sehen was der Markt für 2019 noch so zu bieten hat, alle in ihrem 29er Wahn...


----------



## lighter (17. Juli 2018)

Verstehe
Ja gut, dann muss es wohl das Clash sein
Spaß wirst du in jedem Fall darauf haben!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (19. Juli 2018)

lighter schrieb:


> Witzig, ich fahre mein Meta ja mit dem DHX2 und Push Coil 36er weil ich den X2 echt nicht so abgestimmt bekommen habe wie ich mir das vorstelle zwischen Ansprechverhalten/Mid Stroke Support/Durchschlagsschutz.
> Seit dem DHX2 keine Probleme mehr.. auch nicht auf Park DH Strecken.



Du fährst das 4.2 oder ? Sonst hättest ja nicht den X2 fahren können.

Da haben die wohl die Kinematik geändert, das Meta 4.2 gab es auch ab Werk mit Coil - ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Kennlinie Progressiver gemacht wurde - ich habe noch das alte V4 - sehr linear.


----------



## lighter (20. Juli 2018)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Du fährst das 4.2 oder ?



Ja genau, 17er 4.2.
Vergleiche zum V4 hab ich keine.


----------



## louis_koehn (29. Juli 2018)

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen bike und fände das Clash Essential oder gegebenenfalls auch die Race Variante schon sehr interessant. Allerdings bin ich eher auf der suche nach einem guten all rounder und würde deshalb ebenfalls das Meta Am 27 Race (2017 oder 2018) in erwägung ziehen. Welches der beiden würdet ihr mir als Enduro und Bikepark bike empfehlen?


----------



## psycho82 (3. August 2018)

Sehr geiles Teil, konnte meine Fanes als Bolzgerät für deb Park ablösen


----------



## Nanatzaya (16. August 2018)

Als N+1 "Bolzgerät" für den Park (in meiner Nähe z.B. Ochsenkopf, Steinach/Thür. und Ilmenau) ist die Origin Variante für 2.199 € sehr interessant.
Die fehlende Vario-Stütze kann ich für den Einsatzbereich verschmerzen.
Einzig unsicher bin ich beim Dämpfer. Ist der Deluxe RT da ausreichend? Wenn ich nochmal 400 € für ne ordentlichen Dämpfer dazu packen müsste, wär's mir als N+1 wiederum zu teuer.

Uuuund: Welche Bremse ist denn jetzt tatsächlich dran?
Im Specsheet steht die Guide T, auf den Bildern ist aber die Shimano XT. 
Edit: Die Bilder stimmen eh nicht. Schaltung ist NX, aber das Schaltwerk ist n GX Eagle.


----------



## psycho82 (17. August 2018)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Als N+1 "Bolzgerät" für den Park (in meiner Nähe z.B. Ochsenkopf, Steinach/Thür. und Ilmenau) ist die Origin Variante für 2.199 € sehr interessant.
> Die fehlende Vario-Stütze kann ich für den Einsatzbereich verschmerzen.
> Einzig unsicher bin ich beim Dämpfer. Ist der Deluxe RT da ausreichend? Wenn ich nochmal 400 € für ne ordentlichen Dämpfer dazu packen müsste, wär's mir als N+1 wiederum zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Auf der Commencal Seite steht, dass es sich um unverbindlich Fotos handelt. 
Die Aussstattung ist unter Specs aufgelistet...

Ob der Dämpfer für dich taugt, musst du für dich selber abschätzen bzw. erfahren. Er arbeitet vernünftig und gut, aber wird schneller warm als z.B. der SuperDeluxe...Kommt ja auch drauf an, wie du unterwegs bist. 

Ich würde als Parkgerät eigentlich immer auf Coil fahren (Fahre meine Fanes vorne mit Totem Coil und hinten mit Marzochi Coil, bei meinem Flowtrail Bike Santa Cruz Bronson vorne Pike umgebaut auf Coil und hinten Xfusion Coil HLR umgeshimt auf VPP Hinterbau). 

Meine bessere Hälfte fährt in ihrem Nomad V4 nen SuperDeluxe R und ne Yari RC und ist auch mit den "einfachen" Air-Federelementen absolut glücklich...- kommt ja auch immer auf die eigenen Vorlieben an.....

Also kommt es auch ein wenig an deine Anforderungen an, ob dir der RT reicht... runter kommst auch mit dem Dämpfer überall, da musst dir keinen Kopf machen, aber ob es das ist, was du dir vorstellst, dass musst du entscheiden.... Bist du nicht der absolute Bolzer und fährst um Spass zu haben, dann koennte auch der RT absolut ausreichend sein..... Und updaten tut man sein Bike ja eigentlich auch immer, auch wenn du es dir jetzt nicht vornimmst...


----------



## Nanatzaya (17. August 2018)

Danke für die ausführlich Antwort. 

Klar, Coil wäre das beste denke ich. Wobei ich, bei meiner Fahrweise, auch dem Pop! eines Luftfahrwerks nicht abgeneigt bin.

Das Thema "wird schneller warm" ist eben auch genau die Sorge die ich habe. 
Da wäre der Super-Deluxe schon besser, aber da sind wir auch gleich bei 400 € Upgrade.  Gebraucht gibt's leider auch nicht so viele Angebote (auch nicht für den DPX).
Aber die Downhills im Mittelgebirge sind ja eh nicht so lang. Es wird schon reichen. 
Wenn die Funktion sonst nicht groß anders ist, müsste es reichen. Rekorde will ich mit dem Teil eh nicht brechen. Dafür gibt's andere Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (17. August 2018)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlich Antwort.
> 
> Klar, Coil wäre das beste denke ich. Wobei ich, bei meiner Fahrweise, auch dem Pop! eines Luftfahrwerks nicht abgeneigt bin.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt mach dir nicht soviel Gedanken - dein Einsatzgebiet sind Parks im Mittelgebirge...und da wird auch der RT ausreichen, bei dem was du beschreibst...

Falls es bei dir nur am Dämpfer hadern sollte -worum du dir eigentlich nicht allzuviel Gedanken machen musst... dann gibt es ja noch Alternativen im gleichen Preisbereich z.B. Canyon Torque AL 5.0 (Superdeluxe R)  oder Propain Spindrift Comp (Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil R).


----------



## JK-Lifestyle (12. September 2018)

Servus, ich bin auch mal auf das Clash gespannt ob es das wird was Commencal verspricht. Glaube aber das es im Uphill etwas mehr Kraft benötigt und nichts für reine Allmountainfahrer ist. Mit dem Meta V4.2 wird im Endurosektor auch schon ziemlich viel abgedeckt. Ich persönlich fahre auch das Meta Am V4.2 am liebsten. Bin mal gespannt auf das Meta 29, das ich auch als Testbike bei mir dann zum ausgiebigen testen habe. Falls ihr auch mal ein paar Infos braucht könnt ihr euch auch gerne an mich wenden. Ich vertreibe die bikes von Commencal und bin auch Ansprechpartner hier in Deutschland und habe auch genügend Kontakte zu Commencal. Über das Gewicht des Clashs habe ich aber leider auch noch keine Infos bekommen, wird aber in die Richtung 15,5 +-0,5kg gehen.


----------



## psycho82 (12. September 2018)

Stehe nachwievor auf  das Clash. Und es trifft genau die Kerbe, die ich such - parkausgerichtetes Enduro!
Im Winter wird definitiv ein Bike mein Alutech Fanes als Parkbike ersetzen und eigentlich gibt es nur 2 Kanidaten, die für die Ablöse in Frage kommen.
Das Commencal Clash in Race Ausstattung (Bremsen - Code RSC -, Laufradsatz - Custom-Aufbau - und Kasette - GX statt NX-, ggf. Winkelsteuersatz - werden dann gewechselt) Im gesamten vom Papier geiles Bike und endlich hat Commencal beim Clash bei L mal eine vernünftige Sattelrohrlänge. Meta wäre für mich keine Option gewesen, aber das Clash macht an!

Einzige wirkliche Gegenspieler ist momantan noch das Santa Cruz Nomad V4 als Custom Aufbau - das hat meine bessere Hälfte für den Park und ist einfach der Wahnsinn das Teil - echt extrem genial als Parkenduro!!!

Die Allmountaineigenschaften interressieren mich nicht, dafür habe ich noch mein Santa Cruz Bronson, was aber auch eher enduromäßig aufgebaut ist.

Also wird es das Clash oder das Nomad V4 als Ergänzung zum Bronson geben!


----------



## DocThrasher (12. September 2018)

JK-Lifestyle schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin auch mal auf das Clash gespannt ob es das wird was Commencal verspricht. Glaube aber das es im Uphill etwas mehr Kraft benötigt und nichts für reine Allmountainfahrer ist. Mit dem Meta V4.2 wird im Endurosektor auch schon ziemlich viel abgedeckt. Ich persönlich fahre auch das Meta Am V4.2 am liebsten. Bin mal gespannt auf das Meta 29, das ich auch als Testbike bei mir dann zum ausgiebigen testen habe. Falls ihr auch mal ein paar Infos braucht könnt ihr euch auch gerne an mich wenden. Ich vertreibe die bikes von Commencal und bin auch Ansprechpartner hier in Deutschland und habe auch genügend Kontakte zu Commencal. Über das Gewicht des Clashs habe ich aber leider auch noch keine Infos bekommen, wird aber in die Richtung 15,5 +-0,5kg gehen.




Hi,

haste mal Deine Webseite oder Deinen Shopnamen? ... Offiziell gibt es nämlich keinen Deutschlandvertrieb mehr - wäre da dankbar für Infos Deinerseits.


----------



## JK-Lifestyle (12. September 2018)

www.jk-lifestyle.de

Der Deutsche Vertrieb wurde eingestellt. Die wollten aber die bikes Online Vertreiben und das macht Commencal ja schon selbst. Ich darf die bikes aber noch direkt anbieten. Ich biete diese nicht Online an sondern man kann die bikes über mich bestellen. Das heißt keine Versandkosten, Garantieabwicklungen auch über mich und preislich ist meist auch noch was drin. Commencal macht keinen Vertrieb über Deutschland aber arbeitet noch mit kleineren Händlern zusammen bei denen man auch mal ein Bike testen kann.


----------



## Fluhbike (13. September 2018)

Gibts schon tests irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superhorschd (22. September 2018)

Hab gerade das Clash Essential bestellt. Bin gespannt, ob es das hält, was die Geodaten versprechen. Und ich glaube auch, dass der RT erstmal langen wird. Falls nicht, kann ich immer noch einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen. Tests habe ich bisher noch keine gefunden...


----------



## rabidi (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir das Clash Signature bestellt; vorher hatte ich Email-Kontakt mit Daniel wo er ausführlich auf meine Fragen geantwortet hat. Laut seinen Aussagen geht das Clash etwas besser bergab als das Meta AM und lässt sich dazu angenehmer hochpedalieren. Gewichte liegen bei knapp über 15kg bei Race und Signature. Genau das was ich gesucht habe... Schade dass es jetzt auf Dezember 2018 gerutscht ist. Mein Banshee Rune werde ich aber eh behalten bis ich das Clash ausführlich getestet habe.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ozzi (2. Oktober 2018)

clash in bezug auf den meta vergleich:
bergab besser.. logisch, da die geo etwas aggressiver ausgelegt ist.. dazu ein fingernagel an federwegsplus

aber das das clash bergauf angenehmer sein wird, ist plumpes marketinggelaber...
ein v4.2 mit 1-1.5kg gewichtsvorteil bekommst du hundertpro "leichter" den berg hoch, als das clash.. 
is natürlich von eigenen fitnesszustand abhängig


----------



## rabidi (4. Oktober 2018)

Naja,
wenn ich ausdrücklich nach den Unterschieden zwischen Meta 27, 29 und Clash frage (die drei Bikes sind ja eigentlich für ein und dasselbe Terrain gedacht), da ich mir eins von den dreien zulegen möchte, muss man mir kein Marketinggesülze vorlegen, und das wurde es auch nicht.
Es wurde mir lediglich bestätigt was ich aus Geometrie und Kinematik herauslesen konnte:
Meta 29: Highspeed Ballermaschine; wenn mal in Fahrt, dann richtig.
Clash: Enduro für spassige Trails, etwas mehr Federweg, etwas steilerer Sitzwinkel, etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, höherer Anti-Squat, im Vergleich zu Meta 27.
Meta 27: Altbekannt und bewährt, sehr gut bergab und gut bergauf.
Dass das Meta 27 nur noch in einer Komplettbike Konfiguration angeboten wird, zeigt mir (ich kann mich auch irren) dass es wohl auslaufen wird...
Und da ich mein Banshee, das mit 15kg gut​ zu treten ist, eh behalten werde, mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Und wenn ich mit dem Clash für 1000hm halt 15 min länger brauche ist alles in Ordnung, hauptsache ich komm rauf!

Grüsse!


----------



## Fluhbike (4. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt schon, wenn man das meta am 27 rausnimmt, macht die ganze modellplette wieder sinn...


----------



## Ozzi (4. Oktober 2018)

rabidi, war nich bös gemeint... 

aber mal zur vermutung des "aussterben lassen" des meta am oder 27 oder v4/v4.2 ... das würde zumindest erklären, warum es von offizieller seite nie eine meldung bzw. aufklärung zu den lagerausleiernden rockerlinks gab.. nun lässt man die alte gurke halt auslaufen und begräbt mit dem clash dessen problemchen ..


----------



## rabidi (24. Oktober 2018)

Neues Clash Video...das Teil kann fliegen...


----------



## psycho82 (24. Oktober 2018)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Stehe nachwievor auf  das Clash. Und es trifft genau die Kerbe, die ich such - parkausgerichtetes Enduro!
> Im Winter wird definitiv ein Bike mein Alutech Fanes als Parkbike ersetzen und eigentlich gibt es nur 2 Kanidaten, die für die Ablöse in Frage kommen.
> Das Commencal Clash in Race Ausstattung (Bremsen - Code RSC -, Laufradsatz - Custom-Aufbau - und Kasette - GX statt NX-, ggf. Winkelsteuersatz - werden dann gewechselt) Im gesamten vom Papier geiles Bike und endlich hat Commencal beim Clash bei L mal eine vernünftige Sattelrohrlänge. Meta wäre für mich keine Option gewesen, aber das Clash macht an!
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es weder das Clash noch das Nomad V4 geworden. Auf ein Commencal ist Wahl dann doch gefallen.
Habe letzte Woche ein Commencal Furious Essential 2019 über* JK-Lifestyle*  geordert, da ich eh fast nur noch in Bikeparks unterwegs bin nehme ich das Plus an Federweg des Furious gerne mit und für den Rest habe ich ja noch mein Santa Cruz Bronson. Bin tierisch gespannt auf das Commencal  und kann es kaum erwarten, dass es ankommt.


----------



## extreme12 (5. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen . 
Möchte mir auch das clash zu legen , habe vorher ein Trek session 9.9 in M gefahren . Hat super gepasst . Habe eben noch auf einem furios in gr. m Gesessen was etwas zu klein war . Bin mir was die Rahmen Größe angeht unsicher . Das clash fällt in m etwas kleiner aus als das furios in L allerdings fällt es in L dann wieder sehr groß aus . Gehe vom reach aus .fährt das gute Stück schon jemand ?


----------



## psycho82 (5. November 2018)

extreme12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> Möchte mir auch das clash zu legen , habe vorher ein Trek session 9.9 in M gefahren . Hat super gepasst . Habe eben noch auf einem furios in gr. m Gesessen was etwas zu klein war . Bin mir was die Rahmen Größe angeht unsicher . Das clash fällt in m etwas kleiner aus als das furios in L allerdings fällt es in L dann wieder sehr groß aus . Gehe vom reach aus .fährt das gute Stück schon jemand ?



Das Clash kann noch keiner fahren, die werden erst ab Dezember ausgeliefert. Das Furious ist 2019 1,5cm länger geworden im Reach.

Wie Gross bist, welche Schrittlänge? Eher verspielt unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme12 (5. November 2018)

1.80 liege zwischen m und L . Und ja eher verspielt


----------



## extreme12 (5. November 2018)

Hatte das session in m und l gefahren Kahm  aber mit dem M besser zu recht .


----------



## psycho82 (5. November 2018)

bin selbst 1,81 und ich persönlich würde beim Clash zu L greifen mit 33mm Vorbau und einem Lenker mit 30mm Rise. (Habe mir das 2019er Furious auch in L geholt mit 40 Vorbau und Lenker mit 25mm Rise - ausgiebiger Test steht aber noch aus) - war lange M Fahrer, bin aber seit meinem Santa Cruz Bronson lieber auf L unterwegs und mag die immer längeren Geos mittlerweile sehr. Wobei mir die Größe egal ist, die draufsteht die Geo muss passen und M von dem einen Hersteller fallen wieder ganz anders aus wie M bei dem anderen....und Größemempfehlung bei manchen Herstellern sind auch sehr, naja....

Das Santa Cruz Nomad V4 hat in M eine sehr ähnliche Geo (Reach, Stack, Winkel - Radstand ist aber kürzer als beim Commencal Clash), wie das Clash und das Nomad in M fährt meine bessere Hälfte bei 1,67m zu 99% im Park, mir ist es aber in M definitiv zu klein, auch wenn es auf den Jumplines spassig ist mit so einem kurzen Radl, auf den Downhillstrecken würde ich mehr Laufruhe haben wollen und das geht durch Länge. In L fühlte ich mich auf dem Santa wohl und es ist lediglich 7mm kürzer (Reach) als das Clash, sonst sehr ähnlich zum Clash auf dem Papier (Radstand ist 2 cm kürzer beim Santa)

Leztendlich musst du dich wohlfühlen und die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Bei mir wäre es L, vorallem weil Commencal im Gegensatz zum Meta endlich mal einen Enduro- L-Rahmen mit einer vernünftigen Sattelrohrlänge baut. Das heißt aber nicht, dass du nicht mit einem M-Rahmen glücklich werden könntest.

Wenn du wirklich sicher gehen willst musst wohl warten, bis die ersten Clashs ausgeliefert werden (Dezember) und im Forum jemand suchen der dich Proberollen lässt - ab Dezember. Mir persönlich wäre ein größerer Rahmen mit einem kurzen Vorbau lieber als ein kurzer Rahmen mit längeren Vorbau, aber wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache. Mit dem M wirst halt extrem verspielt unterwegs sein.

Kannst eh nur du sagen, wie du dich auf dem Radl wohlfühlst - daher kann man dir da wohl nicht wirklich helfen


----------



## extreme12 (5. November 2018)

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht . Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Wäre mein erstes enduro geo ist ja anders als ein reiner freerider oder downhiller . Mit dem Vorbau hast du recht lieber kurz bei lang als anders Rumm. Werd dann wohl doch das L nehmen und testen ,wechseln kann man ja immer noch .


----------



## rabidi (7. November 2018)

Ich hab bei 1.79m auch das L bestellt.
Bin auch immer M gefahren aber dann von einem Banshee Rune 2014 in M (mit 50mm Vorbau) auf ein 2016er in L gewechselt (immerhin fast 30mm mehr Reach). Das L bin ich zuerst mit einem 35mm Vorbau gefahren (wegen dem Mehr an Reach) und hab danach wieder auf nen 50er gewechselt, was mir nochmal besser gefallen hat.
Deswegen ohne zu Zögern ein L!
7. Dezember steht jetzt beim Clash im Commencal Store, es wird dann wohl kurz vor Weihnachten geliefert...


----------



## nils933 (25. November 2018)

Hi bike Community, 
ich bin stark am grübeln & überlegen was ich mir gerne zulegen würde. 
Momentan fahre ich ein Spezialized Status in L mit DC Gabel. Genutzt wird es hauptsächlich auf Hometrails im Odenwald (Mittelgebirge) und im Park.
Meine Vorlieben liegen bei verspielter Fahrweiße, Sprüngen & Tricks. 
Ich hätte trotzallem gerne ein Zeitaltergerechtes Bike, mit dem ich auch mal Hochtreten kann (Variostütze bräuchte ich nicht zwingend) und es trotzdem voll über Sprunge senden kann. 
Kollegen von mir haben für diesen Einsatz Freeride Mäßig aufgebaute Enduros (Slayer 170/165mm, Nomad, Tyee) und sagen dass ihnen das föllig reicht für dicke Jumps und Geballer. 
Ihre Bigbikes benutzen Sie wirklich nur für den gröbsten Einsatz wie CA trips usw. 
Eigentlich hatte ich somit an ein 180mm Enduro gedacht wie z.B. Propain Spindrift & Cube Hanzz.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 
Dann kam das Clash, was mir echt verdammt gut gefällt und meinen Einsatzzweck wohl gut befriedigen könnte.
Doch ich habe etwas bedenken das 165mm im Heck zu wenig sind und das Bike im Vergleich zu meinem jetztigen Rad zu wenig verzeiht. 
Ich hätte aber echt Bock auf ein Clash "Freeduro" build. 
Habe als Alternative auch daran gedacht mein Status umzurüsten auf 180mm Gabel, Enduro tauglichen Antrieb & leichteren LRS. 
Doch auch das fahre ich jetzt seit 3 Jahren und es ist mit seinen 17,x Kg (Aktueller Aufbau) auch kein Leichtgewicht. 
Bin mir unschlüssig ob ich beim Clash etwas Reserve vermissen würde. 
Vielleicht könnten ihr ja mal euren Senf dazu geben  
LG Nils.


----------



## extreme12 (25. November 2018)

Selbe Problem habe ich auch . Schau mal die aktuellen trail bikes von rocky Mountain , altitude und pipeline an. Die Dinger können einiges ab und haben 130-150 mm federweg Y die kinematic ist der Schlüssel . Das neue Canyon torque Hbe ich auch Probe Gefahren , allerdings in Größe M. Gefiel mir besser das hat einen reach von 44. bin eher in der Rahmen Größe unsicher als mit dem bike selbst, denke das Ding kann einiges ab


----------



## Fluhbike (25. November 2018)

Reicht.


----------



## nils933 (26. November 2018)

Ja in der Rahmengröße bin ich mir auch etwas Unsicher.
Wenn dann L oder M, wobei beim Clash das L ein Reach von 467mm hat & in M 442mm.
Mein aktuelles Status in L hat genau 450mm Reach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme12 (26. November 2018)

Denke das m würde bei mir auch passen. Suche was zum heitzen und nicht bergauf fahren .?


----------



## rabidi (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Clash's sind auf Lager! Meins wird heute verschickt...


----------



## superhorschd (11. Dezember 2018)

Wann hast du bestellt? Ich habe mein Essential Mitte September geordert.


----------



## extreme12 (11. Dezember 2018)

Welches habt ihr bestellt? Modell . 
Mal nen Bericht wenn ihr es habt zur Größe etc


----------



## rabidi (12. Dezember 2018)

Bestellt am 26. September; ein Signature in L.
Ist versendet und im Moment in Toulouse. Vielleicht kommts noch am Freitag...


----------



## superhorschd (12. Dezember 2018)

Hab heute auch die Nachricht bekommen, dass es versendet wurde. Es steht ebenfalls in Toulouse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (17. Dezember 2018)

rabidi schrieb:


> Bestellt am 26. September; ein Signature in L.
> Ist versendet und im Moment in Toulouse. Vielleicht kommts noch am Freitag...






Seit Freitag da! Konnte aber nur kurz eine Probefahrt machen und bei -1° das Fahrwerk einstellen bringt nix. Sitzposition ist superangenehm, pedaliert sich gut. Out of the Box 15.5kg (ohne Pedale). Arbeiten die jetzt anstehen sind: Stahlkettenblatt gegen Absolute Black oval tauschen (-100g), Lenker gegen vorhandenen Reverse RCC 750 tauschen (-100g) und auf Tubeless umrüsten (-100g). Kettenfügrung montieren (+100g), Sattel und Griffe werden auch noch getauscht (+-0g).
Aber jetzt werden erstmal die Ski gewachst...


----------



## Juli1997dh (17. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir jemand erste Fahrberichte vom Clash sagen ?


----------



## extreme12 (17. Dezember 2018)

Nope. Bin raus . Hab Sehr günstig ein neueres demo bekommen . Bleib also bei dh vorerst . Aber halte das hier natürlich im Auge


----------



## rabidi (18. Dezember 2018)

Juli1997dh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erste Fahrberichte vom Clash sagen ?


Leider bin ich noch nicht meine Hausrunde, sondern nur ne Stunde bei Minusgraden gefahren, kann aber sagen dass die Sitzposition super angenehm ist. Das Clash hat zwar nen längeren Reach wie mein Banshee Rune und doch sitze ich aufrechter und entspannter drauf. Es pedaliert sich sehr gut, der Hinterbau bleibt auffällig ruhig, sogar bei offenem Dämpfer (Fahrwerk ist erstmal nur nach den Fox Angaben eingestellt). Im Wiegetritt schluckt ein offener Dampfer dann doch recht viel Energie. Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer ist der Wiegetritt sehr ruhig. Die 15.9kg (mit DMR Vault Pedale) merkt mann schon, hat mich aber jetzt nicht gestört; zudem hab ich noch kein ovales Kettenblatt drauf das ich eigentlich gewohnt bin.
Bergab hat mich beeindruckt wie leise das Bike ist, Fahrwerk sehr satt, allerdings momentan so satt sodass es mich in flachen, steinigen Trails mehr eingebremst hat als ich gewohnt bin. Da fehlt jetzt noch etwas Pop, der aber mit weniger Zugstufendämpfung zu generieren ist. Normalerweise brauche ich recht lange bis ich mich an ein Bike gewöhnt habe, hier hat ziemlich alles sofort gepasst. 
Die montierte 500er Feder scheint für mein Gewicht von ca. 78-79 kg fahrfertig ok zu sein, hab keine Vorspannung drin, Sag passt. 
Mehr konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht herausfinden... Laut einer Mail von Commençal muss man den Bogen der hinteren Bremsleitung am Sattel vergrössern (ein Stück nach hinten herausziehen) da die Leitung sonst abreisst; war bei mir tatsächlich so dass der Bogen zu klein war und bei vollem Einfedern die Leitung komplett gespannt war.
Die billigste Möglichkeit etwas Gewicht zu sparen ist ein Alu Kettenblatt zu montieren, original ist eins aus Stahl montiert. 
Das wars erstmal, bis nächstes Jahr fahre ich nicht mehr damit da ich mir jetzt die Powderlatten unter die Füsse schnalle.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## chorge (19. Dezember 2018)

Falls jemand zwischen Clash und Furious pendelt: ich hab nach wie vor mein 17er Furios in XL zu verkaufen, da ich nicht mehr liftel...


----------



## superhorschd (24. Dezember 2018)

Hab jetzt auch endlich meine Jungfernfahrt gemacht bei feinstem schottischen Wetter.
Bin 1,75m groß und Gr. M passt perfekt.
Bergauf fährt es sich tatsächlich überraschend gut trotz der knapp über 15kg. Sitzposition ist top, kein Treten von hinten und das Vorderrad blieb auch in steilen Passagen am Boden.
Bergab ging es den sehr matschigen Bedingungen entsprechend leider etwas langsamer runter. Daher kann ich nur bedingt Auskunft geben. Aufgefallen ist mir aber trotzdem, wie extrem gut ausbalanciert sich das Bike fahren lässt. Trotz den Bedingungen lief es sehr sicher durch die Kurven, kein Über- oder Untersteuern. Die Position im Rad ist sehr angenehm, man fühlt sich sofort wohl. 
Jetzt warte ich auf besseres Wetter und dann kann ich wohl mehr dazu sagen.
Das Rad sieht übrigens in echt richtig gut aus...


----------



## Allround_Rider (24. Dezember 2018)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum, da ich auch vor hab mir für die neue Saison ein Cash zu holen. Laut den zwei Fahrberichten scheint es ein echt geiles Bike zu sein, dennoch hab ich zwei fragen an die, die es schon haben.
Lässt es sich verspielt fahren oder ist es ehr eine Ballermaschine? Und hat der Hinterbau genug Pop?


----------



## Fridge86 (27. Dezember 2018)

Hey, habe das Clash Race in L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85 find das so perfekt. Gefahren bin i noch nicht. Momentan keine Zeit und fehlende Pedale lol.......Kann mir aber jemand sagen ob die  Spank felgen schon soweit tubless ready sind das man nur Ventile und Milch brauch, hatte die Reifen schon mal runter da ist so ein Band etwas dicker schon drauf, sieht so aus als ob das schon soweit vorbereitet währe???? Wie weit darf man die Sattelstütze rein machen????


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (10. Januar 2019)

@superhorschd 

Würdest du das Clash auch in Saalbach fahren oder würdest du dort doch lieber einen Downhiller fahren? Bin sonst fast nur in Bikeparks im Mittelgebirge unterwegs und da würde das Clash mir auf fast jeder Strecke reichen...


----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2019)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> @superhorschd
> 
> Würdest du das Clash auch in Saalbach fahren oder würdest du dort doch lieber einen Downhiller fahren? Bin sonst fast nur in Bikeparks im Mittelgebirge unterwegs und da würde das Clash mir auf fast jeder Strecke reichen...


Warum solltest du das Clash nicht in Saalbach fahren können??? 
Es ist von den Eckdaten ein gutes Parkbike...

Bin seit 2012 nur mit Enduros im Bikepark gewesen und überall kommst damit runter - Wohnen übrigends im Dreiländereck Österreich/Schweiz/ Deutschland und sind auch in Italien unterwegs....

Wegen der Gravity Card habe ich mich dann für die 2019er Saison aber für das Commencal Furious als Parkbike entschieden - habe als Ergänzung aber noch ein 2018er Santa Cruz Bronson mit Coil, womit man im Park auch alles fahren kann, welches aber eher für Endurotouren und die heimischen Flowtrails ohne Lift bei mir herhalten muss..... 

Selbst Downhillstrecken wie Todtnau oder die Downhillstrecken in der Lenzerheide kommt man heute ohne weiteres mit einem Enduro runter. 
Meine bessere Hälfte fährt 90% Park und 10% Enduro - Sie sollte zu ihrem Santa Cruz Nomad eigentlich noch ein Mondraker Summum Pro bekommen. Sie hat sich gegen eine zusätzlichen Downhiller entschieden, da sie nach mehreren Probefahrten auf DH-Bikes in fast allen Parks mehr Spass mit ihrem Enduro hat, daher haben wir beim Nomad lediglich die Gabel auf 180mm getravelt und hinten einen Coildämpfer eingebaut - fertig war das Rad für alles - mit 180mm vorne und 170mm hinten. Sie fährt auch alle Strecken in den Parks damit, Flowtrail, Jumpline und DH-Strecken und wie gesagt, ihr macht ein Enduro deutlich mehr Spass als ein Downhiller....Ist also eher Geschmackssache, den die Frage dass du nicht runter kommen solltest in Bikeparks, da musst dir bei den heutigen Bikes keine Gedanken machen....vorallem wo die Parks, leider immer mehr auf massenkompatible Strecken setzen und diese auch entsprechend herrichten.... - gibt ja leider nur noch wenige Parks  mit richtigen Old-School-Downhill-Rümpel-Strecken

Da ich das 2018er Bronson schon hatte - habe ich mich für das Commencal Furious entschieden, welches auch eher ein Parkbike mit viel Federwegsreserven ist (-fährt sich nicht so plüschig wie ein Renndownhiller (z.B. Supreme V4 oder Santa Cruz V10) hat dafür aber wesentlich mehr popp und ist sehr Airtime verliebt und für ein Doppelbrücken-Bike immer noch sehr verspielt)....- Müsste ich mit einem Bike für alles auskommen - Park und Endurotouren- , dann hätte ich mich auch für das Clash in Race-Ausstattung entschieden....

Also viel Kopf brauchst dir nicht machen, dass das Clash nicht reichen sollte - auf Flowlines und Jumplines ist es vermutlich wesentlich spassiger zu fahren als ein Downhiller mit Renngeometrie...auf den DH-Strecken  bist samit ggf. a weng langsamer unterwegs als die Doppelbrückenmonster-Aber auch da gilt eigentlich der Fahrer macht es und nicht das Material...gibt genug Endurofahrer die auch auf Downhillstrecken mehr als ordentlich herballern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitAndi187 (10. Januar 2019)

@psycho82 

Ich sehe das eigentlich auch so wie du aber wollte halt mal nachfragen. Hab auch schon einige Downhiller besessen und die waren mir allesamt zu träge auf den Strecken die ich größtenteils fahre. Habe deswegen versucht mir einen Freerider aufzubauen aber so richtig glücklich bin ich derzeit nicht (erst ein TR500 mit SC Gabel und derzeit ein NS Soda Evo mit einem Vivid Coil)...  Klar gibt es als Freerider einige Optionen aber die sprengen alle mein Geldbeutel bzw. gefällt mir die Optik nicht... ganz anders beim Clash!
Würde wahrscheinlich ein Frameset wählen aber dann mit RS Coil da die anderen Varianten mir persönlich zu teuer wären...
Noch eine Option wäre natürlich ein gebr. Knolly Delirium !


----------



## superhorschd (10. Januar 2019)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> @superhorschd
> 
> Würdest du das Clash auch in Saalbach fahren oder würdest du dort doch lieber einen Downhiller fahren? Bin sonst fast nur in Bikeparks im Mittelgebirge unterwegs und da würde das Clash mir auf fast jeder Strecke reichen...



Hi, 

würde das Clash jedem Downhiller in Saalbach vorziehen. Bin es auf ner heimischen Downhillstrecke gefahren. Da gab es keine Probleme.
Das Rad fährt sich einfach klasse. Ich finde bisher an dem Rad absolut nichts auszusetzen. Pedaliert für ein Rad seiner Klasse richtig gut bergauf (800hhm Tour gerade absolviert), fährt enge technische Trails ohne sperrig oder träge zu wirken. Am besten hat es mir aber auf der besagten Downhillstrecke mit relativ großen Sprüngen gefallen. Ich habe mich jedenfalls verliebt...


----------



## DerohneName (13. Januar 2019)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> @superhorschd
> 
> Würdest du das Clash auch in Saalbach fahren oder würdest du dort doch lieber einen Downhiller fahren? Bin sonst fast nur in Bikeparks im Mittelgebirge unterwegs und da würde das Clash mir auf fast jeder Strecke reichen...


Kommt drauf an: Wenn du nicht nur X Line sowie Pro-Line fährst (und da alles mitnimmst) bist du mit nem dicken Enduro (eher Freerider in meinen Augen) besser bedient.
Aber auch mitn Enduro geht die untere X Line gut wenn du deine Lines gefunden hast (obere kann ich nicht sagen)


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (14. Januar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an: Wenn du nicht nur X Line sowie Pro-Line fährst (und da alles mitnimmst) bist du mit nem dicken Enduro (eher Freerider in meinen Augen) besser bedient.
> Aber auch mitn Enduro geht die untere X Line gut wenn du deine Lines gefunden hast (obere kann ich nicht sagen)



@superhorschd 

Danke für eure Einschätzung ...
War ja selber schon in Saalbach und ich muss sagen das die X-Line eh nicht mein Favorit ist (wobei der obere Teil mir noch teilweise Spaß macht). Ist mit persönlich alles in allem zu ruppig und zu ausgefahren und bei der Pro-Line bin ich auch nicht "alles" gefahren.


----------



## DerohneName (14. Januar 2019)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> @superhorschd
> 
> Danke für eure Einschätzung ...
> War ja selber schon in Saalbach und ich muss sagen das die X-Line eh nicht mein Favorit ist (wobei der obere Teil mir noch teilweise Spaß macht). Ist mit persönlich alles in allem zu ruppig und zu ausgefahren und bei der Pro-Line bin ich auch nicht "alles" gefahren.


Okay dann macht der DHler keinen Sinn, mitn Capra DHler kannst du Wurzeltrail, Hackelbergtrail/ Bergstadl Trail "vergessen". 

Milka, Z Line gehen mit nem Enduro viel besser, sogar mein 170/180mm Enduro ist da teils zu träge... Fand ich zumindest. 

Das Clash macht sicher alles mit und wenn du sowieso nicht auf ruppige Sachen stehst macht es umso mehr Sinn... Komfort hast du mit nem guten Hinterbau auch mit 160mm


----------



## RolliRolltRund (15. Januar 2019)

Ich überlege zwischen dem Clash und dem Meta Am 29" 
Was ich interessant finde: Jeder meint, das Clash wäre das verspieltere Bike. Das Meta die Racebombe. Warum? 
Wenn ich Geometriedaten in Rahmengröße L vergleiche:

Radstand: Clash 1235mm // Meta 1222 - - Das Meta ist deutlich kürzer. Clash Laufruhiger.
Ketterstrebe: Clash 434mm // Meta 432 - - Auch hier kürzer beim Meta, trotz 29"
Oberrohrlänge: Clash 631mm // Meta 619 - - Clash hat eine gestrecktere Sitzpoition, ist allgemein länger. Für mich ein Abfahrtsplus fürs Meta und ein Bergaufplus fürs Clash
Reach: Clash 467mm // Meta 460

klar: 27" gegen 29", dennoch denke ich, dass das Meta besser um enge Kurven geht und dank gedrungener Geo, kürzerer Kettenstrebe eigentlich verspielter sein sollte?


----------



## superhorschd (19. Januar 2019)

Das Meta wird in den Enduro Rennen gefahren, das Clash nicht. Somit wird das Meta als Race Bike wahrgenommen, was es wohl auch ist.
In allen Tests wird beschrieben, dass das Meta alles einfach wegbügelt und extrem schnell gefahren werden kann.
Die Geometriedaten einzeln gegenüberzustellen ergibt kein verlässliches Bild, vor allem nicht wenn man 27" mit 29" vergleicht.


----------



## FranzPap (22. Januar 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an: Wenn du nicht nur X Line sowie Pro-Line fährst (und da alles mitnimmst) bist du mit nem dicken Enduro (eher Freerider in meinen Augen) besser bedient.
> Aber auch mitn Enduro geht die untere X Line gut wenn du deine Lines gefunden hast (obere kann ich nicht sagen)




Ich habe letztes Jahr die Praline auf einen Trek Remedy  von einen Kumpel gefahren inklusive Evil eye und da gab's auch keine Probleme. Den das du selbst auf der x und pro Line keine Probleme haben wirst


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich überlege derzeit mir einen Clash Rahmen zu bestellen und habe diesbezüglich noch ein paar offene Fragen... vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja schon weiterhelfen 

1. Ich würde den Rahmen wahrscheinlich mit einem vorhandenen Hope Pro 2 Evo SP Laufradsatz aufbauen da ich diesen einfach nicht abgeben möchte. Da dieser ja kein Boost LRS ist könnte ich ihn ja trotzdem verwenden indem ich mir den entsprechenden Boost Adapter kaufe. Stellt sich jedoch die Frage welche Kurbel ich jetzt wegen der Kettenlinie verwenden muss - Boost oder non Boost ?

2. Da ich das Radl hauptsächlich im Bikeparks bewegen werde, würde ich gerne den Lenkwinkel gleich ein bisl abflachen. Könnte man diesbezüglich als Steuersatz eine untere Lagerschale mit EC56 verwenden? Commencal hat im A La Carte Programm einen Steuersatz von RIDE ALPHA EC44/EC56 mit 5 mm OFFSET im Programm wobei der Lenkwinkel sich um - 0,5° ändern würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridge86 (26. Januar 2019)

Hat denn schon jemand die Spank Laufräder vom Clash Race auf Tubeless umgerüstet....?


----------



## rabidi (29. Januar 2019)

Fridge86 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand die Spank Laufräder vom Clash Race auf Tubeless umgerüstet....?


Ich hab zwar nicht die Spank, aber die E13 aus dem Signature haben das passende Felgenband schon eingeklebt. E13 Ventile besorgt, eingeschraubt, Milch rein, Luft rein, dicht.


----------



## Fridge86 (29. Januar 2019)

rabidi schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nicht die Spank, aber die E13 aus dem Signature haben das passende Felgenband schon eingeklebt. E13 Ventile besorgt, eingeschraubt, Milch rein, Luft rein, dicht.


War das band grün. I weiß nun nicht ob es bei commencal eingespeicht wird oder als komplett rad erworben wird. In der Spank felge ist ein grünes drinn das fast wie eingeschweißt aussieht???


----------



## superhorschd (29. Januar 2019)

Das gleiche Band ist auch bei dem  LRS von meinem Essential drin. Dann sind sie tubeless ready.


----------



## Fridge86 (29. Januar 2019)

superhorschd schrieb:


> Das gleiche Band ist auch bei dem  LRS von meinem Essential drin. Dann sind sie tubeless ready.


Das heißt??? Ist ein dehnbarer begriff..........Tubeless Ready


----------



## superhorschd (29. Januar 2019)

Milch rein, Reifen drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. Januar 2019)

superhorschd schrieb:


> Milch rein, Reifen drauf...


Besser noch umgekehrt. So mach ich es immer.


----------



## Fridge86 (31. Januar 2019)

Super...


----------



## matsy (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Nachbarn!
Han mir jetzt au es Clash zäme gschrüblet. Fühlt sich sehr guet a. Im vergliich zum Meta V4 afänglich fasch wie e Rahmenummere grösser aber mer gwöhnt sich schnell a meh Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit 14.5kg inkl pedale und Milch au no recht spritzig.

Gruess us de Schwiiz


----------



## Bene2405 (31. Januar 2019)

Huereguet. Ich steh einfach aufs Brushed design
Grüsse vom Bodensee


----------



## Nanatzaya (1. Februar 2019)

matsy schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbarn!
> Han mir jetzt au es Clash zäme gschrüblet. Fühlt sich sehr guet a. Im vergliich zum Meta V4 afänglich fasch wie e Rahmenummere grösser aber mer gwöhnt sich schnell a meh Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit 14.5kg inkl pedale und Milch au no recht spritzig.
> 
> Gruess us de Schwiiz


Geiles Bike, aber wenn der Beitrag englisch gewesen wäre, wäre mir das Lesen leichter gefallen.   

Nein im Ernst. Schickes Ding. So sieht's sogar noch "filigraner" aus, als lackiert.
Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie leicht und luftig das Bike aussieht, obwohl es doch einiges mehr wegstecken kann als mein 5010.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (1. Februar 2019)

matsy schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbarn!
> Han mir jetzt au es Clash zäme gschrüblet. Fühlt sich sehr guet a. Im vergliich zum Meta V4 afänglich fasch wie e Rahmenummere grösser aber mer gwöhnt sich schnell a meh Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit 14.5kg inkl pedale und Milch au no recht spritzig.



Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## matsy (1. Februar 2019)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?



Grösse M. Bin 173cm, passt mir gut.


----------



## DocThrasher (1. Februar 2019)

matsy schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbarn!
> Han mir jetzt au es Clash zäme gschrüblet. Fühlt sich sehr guet a. Im vergliich zum Meta V4 afänglich fasch wie e Rahmenummere grösser aber mer gwöhnt sich schnell a meh Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit 14.5kg inkl pedale und Milch au no recht spritzig.
> 
> Gruess us de Schwiiz



Geiles Ding! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## DerEmrich (21. Februar 2019)

Wo geht denn beim Clash die Leitung für die Sattelstütze durch, kommt man da gut hin?
Bei mir wird's wahrscheinlich ein Clash in Raw werden, hab nur Bedenken wegen 125mm Sattelstütze.
Fahre im Moment ein Strive mit 150mm Stütze und das passt von der Größe sehr gut.


----------



## matsy (21. Februar 2019)

Die Leitung geht ganz unten durch. Alles im Rahmen. Unter dem Rahmenschutz hat es noch ein kleine Service Öffnung. bisschen fummlig ist es schon, aber wo nicht? 125mm wäre mir zwenig. Bei Grösse M mit Schrittlänge ca. 79cm passt mit die 160mm Bike Yoke prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportsfreund68 (22. Februar 2019)

matsy schrieb:


> Die Leitung geht ganz unten durch. Alles im Rahmen. Unter dem Rahmenschutz hat es noch ein kleine Service Öffnung. bisschen fummlig ist es schon, aber wo nicht? 125mm wäre mir zwenig. Bei Grösse M mit Schrittlänge ca. 79cm passt mit die 160mm Bike Yoke prima.



Kurze Frage dazu, wie groß bist du? Ich beabsichtige für meinen Sohn ein Clash in Größe M aufzubauen und die Fox Transfer mit 125 mm Hub zu verbauen. Mein Sohn ist jetzt zwar noch etwas zu klein für Größe M aber ich denke er wird dieses Jahr noch ein paar Zentimeter zulegen und dann passt es. Er hat jetzt bei einer Körpergröße von knapp 165 cm schon eine Schrittlänge von 77-78 cm. Die M Modelle vom Clash werden im Normalfall mit 125 mm Hub ausgeliefert deswegen wundere ich mich das du einen Hub von 160 mm brauchst bei M.
Wäre super wenn du das kurz aufklären könntest.
Danke und Grüße


----------



## matsy (22. Februar 2019)

Bin immernoch 173cm. Wievie Absenkung jemand braucht ist individuell. Ich mag viel davon, und verbaue bei meinen Bikes soviel wie reinpasst.


----------



## Nanatzaya (25. Februar 2019)

Bei der Schrittlänge deines Sohnes dürften mehr als 125 mm Hub eh nicht gehen.
Ich hab schon kurze Beine (79) und bei der Sitzrohrlänge des M muss ich ne 150 mm Stütze bis Anschlag im Sitzrohr versenken.

Am Anfang wirst halt noch einen sehr kurzen Vorbau nehmen und den Sattel bis Anschlag vorrücken müssen. Evtl. noch nen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep, je nachdem wie lang die Arme sind.
Wenn dein "Kleiner" dann größer ist, kannst du ne Stütze mit mehr Hub und nen längeren Vorbau montieren.

Mein Santa Cruz 5010 hat fast die gleichen Werte bei Sitzrohrlänge, Sitzwinkel und Reach und ich hab ne ähnliche Schrittlänge aber nen deutlich längeren Oberkörper (bin 175) als dein Sohn, daher hoff ich, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung nicht ganz daneben liege.


----------



## h0tte (25. Februar 2019)

Wohnt ein netter Clash-Besitzer nähe Köln (NRW oder RP, Hessen) ?
Ich würde zu gern mal draufsetzen, kann mir gar nichts drunter vorstellen.
Habe  derzeit DH und ALL MTN verkauft und wollte mir eigtl das Spindrift holen, aber die Videos machen Bock, da hat Commencal was richtig gemacht ;-)

Fahrprofil: Entspannte Tour nach der Arbeit, Bikepark (WInterberg, Olpe, Malmedy, Saalbach, Davos)
88Kg Frischfleisch

beste Grüße,
Chris


----------



## DerEmrich (26. Februar 2019)

Hab mir gerade eins bestellt. Ich freu mich wie n Schnitzel


----------



## sportsfreund68 (26. Februar 2019)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Bei der Schrittlänge deines Sohnes dürften mehr als 125 mm Hub eh nicht gehen.
> Ich hab schon kurze Beine (79) und bei der Sitzrohrlänge des M muss ich ne 150 mm Stütze bis Anschlag im Sitzrohr versenken.
> 
> Am Anfang wirst halt noch einen sehr kurzen Vorbau nehmen und den Sattel bis Anschlag vorrücken müssen. Evtl. noch nen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep, je nachdem wie lang die Arme sind.
> ...



Danke für die weitere Erklärung. Ich werde dann mit 125mm starten.
Bin echt schön gespannt wie das Bike werden wird und wie es meinem Sohn gefällt.
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## DrJohn (5. März 2019)

Liebe Clash-besitzer, möchtet ihr noch ein paar Fahreindrücke schildern? Wie verhält sich das bike in eher verlockten, engen Kurven, Anliegern, etc.? Wäre cool. Danke euch


----------



## matsy (5. März 2019)

DrJohn schrieb:


> Liebe Clash-besitzer, möchtet ihr noch ein paar Fahreindrücke schildern? Wie verhält sich das bike in eher verlockten, engen Kurven, Anliegern, etc.? Wäre cool. Danke euch




Bis jetzt habe ich mein Clash noch nicht wirklich artgerecht gefahren. Mein erster Eindruck von ca. 5-6 kleinen 1 stündigen Fahrten auf einfacheren eher flacheren Trails:

Im vergleich zum Meta v4 ist das Clash schon ne Nummer länger, aber habe mich gut daran gewöhnt. Bis jetzt bin ich fasziniert von der Funktion des Hinterbaus. Mit nur 4 klick lowspeed comp. wippt gar nichts mehr. Wirds rumplig arbeitet der Hinterbau ähnlich wie die Gabel sehr smooth. Den „Lockout“ brauche ich nur bei langen steilen Anstiegen, weil ich damit dann doch etwa 10% weniger im sag versinke. Buny hops gelingen ohne viel Energie zu verpuffen .Die Sitzposition ist sehr efiziennt und angenehm. Habe (in Kombination mit dem Lockout in steilen Passagen) nie das Gefühl von hinten zu trampen. Wheelie fahren geht auch prima

Das Cash fühlt sich auch auf einfachen auf und ab Trails nicht übermotorisiert und täge an. Ich finde es mindestens so sprizig wie das Meta V4 das ich zuvor hatte. Beim Aufbau vom Clash habe ich schon ordentlich aufs Gewicht geschaut. Mit den 14.5kg komme ich gut klar.

Wie guet es fliegt und wie es in Anleger Kurven ist, kann ich erst morgen berichten, dann gehts endlich mal nach Sissach auf den Endless.


----------



## DrJohn (6. März 2019)

matsy schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich mein Clash noch nicht wirklich artgerecht gefahren. Mein erster Eindruck von ca. 5-6 kleinen 1 stündigen Fahrten auf einfacheren eher flacheren Trails:
> 
> Im vergleich zum Meta v4 ist das Clash schon ne Nummer länger, aber habe mich gut daran gewöhnt. Bis jetzt bin ich fasziniert von der Funktion des Hinterbaus. Mit nur 4 klick lowspeed comp. wippt gar nichts mehr. Wirds rumplig arbeitet der Hinterbau ähnlich wie die Gabel sehr smooth. Den „Lockout“ brauche ich nur bei langen steilen Anstiegen, weil ich damit dann doch etwa 10% weniger im sag versinke. Buny hops gelingen ohne viel Energie zu verpuffen .Die Sitzposition ist sehr efiziennt und angenehm. Habe (in Kombination mit dem Lockout in steilen Passagen) nie das Gefühl von hinten zu trampen. Wheelie fahren geht auch prima
> 
> ...




Super Sache! Danke dir! Die trails hier sind nicht unbedingt die schnellsten aber mit nem eher wendigen bike macht es schon Laune. Gleichzeitig ist n bike mit dem man was gröberes fahren kann ja auch nicht verkehrt... und das Clash gefällt mir halt einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsy (6. März 2019)

Also es fliegt und fähr durch Anlieger Kurven wie verruckt. Berg runter hat man fast das Gefühl mit einem BigBike unterwegs zu sein.

Mir passts


----------



## superhorschd (7. März 2019)

Ich bin das Clash jetzt auf ner ganz normalen Tour gefahren, wo man eigentlich ein Trailbike bevorzugen würde, um die Grenze auszumachen. Bis auf das Gewicht und der damit verbundenen relativ langsamen Beschleunigung konnte ich keine negativen Aspekte ausmachen. Selbst ein enger, steiler Trail mit Spitzkehren ließ sich gut damit fahren. Wie schon beschrieben, ist die Position bergauf wie bergab sehr angenehm zentral im Bike. Ich benötigte keine Eingewöhnungsphase, hab mich direkt wohl gefühlt.
Ebenso bin ich es auf einer Downhillstrecke und einer sehr schnellen flowigen sprunglastigen Strecke mit großen Anliegern gefahren. Auch hier gab es kein böses Erwachen. Je rumpeliger die Strecke, desto besser wurde das Clash. Das Bike macht einfach nur wahnsinnig viel Spaß, egal auf welcher Strecke.


----------



## DrJohn (8. März 2019)

Freunde, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das stärkt nicht gerade die Zufriedenheit die ich meinem jeffsy gegenüber empfinde...


----------



## matsy (8. März 2019)

DrJohn schrieb:


> Freunde, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das stärkt nicht gerade die Zufriedenheit die ich meinem jeffsy gegenüber empfinde...



Ein Jeffsy (29" jg. 2017) bin ich auch schon einige male gefahren. Die beiden Bikes sind schon 2 verschiedene Welten. Wenn dein Jeffsy nicht extrem schwer ist und dein Clash nicht sehr leicht aufgebaut ist, dann find ich das Jeffsy für gemässsigte Trails schon eher die bessere Wahl. Die Sitzposition aufm Clash finde ich aber eindeutig besser, weil zentraler.


----------



## DrJohn (10. März 2019)

matsy schrieb:


> Ein Jeffsy (29" jg. 2017) bin ich auch schon einige male gefahren. Die beiden Bikes sind schon 2 verschiedene Welten. Wenn dein Jeffsy nicht extrem schwer ist und dein Clash nicht sehr leicht aufgebaut ist, dann find ich das Jeffsy für gemässsigte Trails schon eher die bessere Wahl. Die Sitzposition aufm Clash finde ich aber eindeutig besser, weil zentraler.



Mein Jeffs war eins der ersten (2016) und das bike geht schon auch ab. Aber mit Rahmengröße XL (bin 1,86m) ist das Rad einfach nicht so verspielt wie mein altes Trek Remedy. Und da wünsch ich mir eigentlich schon mehr Verspieltheit... Aber auf der anderen Seite gehen 29er doch gut... deceisions, deceisions...


----------



## matsy (10. März 2019)

DrJohn schrieb:


> Mein Jeffs war eins der ersten (2016) und das bike geht schon auch ab. Aber mit Rahmengröße XL (bin 1,86m) ist das Rad einfach nicht so verspielt wie mein altes Trek Remedy. Und da wünsch ich mir eigentlich schon mehr Verspieltheit... Aber auf der anderen Seite gehen 29er doch gut... deceisions, deceisions...



Verspieltheit ist jetzt nicht gerade das erste was mir beim Clash in Sinn kommt. Eher ausgewogen und laufruhig. Wenn du explizit nach einem verspielten bike suchst dann würde ich andere testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitAndi187 (12. März 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade eins bestellt. Ich freu mich wie n Schnitzel



Wie lange hast du gewartet?

Bei mir steht seit 8. März im Link zur Sendungsverfolgung: Ihr Paket ist versandfertig und wird an La Poste geliefert.


----------



## DerEmrich (12. März 2019)

Bisschen weniger als eine Woche bis nach Rheinhessen.
Die Sendungsverfolgung hat sich bei mir nicht mehr geändert als es hieß dass Fedex übernommen hat.


----------



## Fabfour100 (15. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,

bin schon länger als stiller Mitleser hier im Forum unterwegs.
Habe mich heute aufgrund einer Frage die mir unter den Nägeln brennt angemeldet.

Das Clash scheint mir mal ein richtig geiles Bike zu sein. 
Habe den Thread hier aufmerksam mit verfolgt. Leider konnte ich nirgends einen Vergleich zum aktuellen YT Capra finden.
Gibt es hier vieleicht jemanden der schon beide gefahren ist? Welches von den beiden ist der bessere Allrounder?

Bin am überlegen mir eines zuzulegen. Entweder das Clash origin/essential oder das 27er Capra Base?
Rein Ausstattungstechnisch ist das Capra wohl die bessere Wahl. Aber wie sieht es Fahrtechnisch aus?

Bin Haubtsächlich auf Singletrails unterwegs und auch gerne mal im Bikepark. Wäre super wenn es hier jemanden gäbe der beide gefahren ist und seine Eindrücke schildern könnte. 

Vielen Dank mal soweit. Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## DerEmrich (20. März 2019)

Hab das Clash (Essential, FOX Sand) jetzt seit 2 Wochen, konnte bisher aber nur 3x "richtig" fahren gehen.
Der Eindruck ist bisher aber Bombe im Vergleich zu meinem 2015er Canyon Strive.
Im Uphill soweit kein Problem, da merkt man natürlich den längeren Radstand etwas, der steilere Sitzwinkel ist aber sehr angenehm und das VR lupft nicht früher im Vergleich zum Strive. 
Bergab geht die Kiste wie die Sau, das Fox Fahrwerk hab ich nach den empfohlenen Angaben eingestellt und nach der ersten Testfahrt vorn und hinten 10% mehr Luft gegeben. 
180 mm vorn regeln so ziemlich alles und hintenrum ist das Rad erstaunlich leise.
Leider hat sich der Kettenstrebenschutz gelöst und die Bremsleitung ist gefährlich nahe an den Speichen, da werd ich nachbessern müssen.
Tourenlastige Hausrunden hat das Rad auch hinter sich, mit n bisschen mehr Druck in den Reifen gar kein Problem.
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Bikepark Besuch, der Ersteindruck verspricht viel.


----------



## matsy (20. März 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Hab das Clash (Essential, FOX Sand) jetzt seit 2 Wochen, konnte bisher aber nur 3x "richtig" fahren gehen.
> Der Eindruck ist bisher aber Bombe im Vergleich zu meinem 2015er Canyon Strive.
> Im Uphill soweit kein Problem, da merkt man natürlich den längeren Radstand etwas, der steilere Sitzwinkel ist aber sehr angenehm und das VR lupft nicht früher im Vergleich zum Strive.
> Bergab geht die Kiste wie die Sau, das Fox Fahrwerk hab ich nach den empfohlenen Angaben eingestellt und nach der ersten Testfahrt vorn und hinten 10% mehr Luft gegeben.
> ...



Freut mich hast du Spass damit. Bin auch noch immer begeistert.

Ja die Bremsleitung ist bei mir auch nur wehnige mm von den Speichen entfernt. Gemäss Tutorial montiert und dabei fast die Leitung Ausgangs Kettenstrebe verquetscht.


----------



## rabidi (21. März 2019)

Morgen,
da das Wetter jetzt besser ist und meine Rippenprellung vom Skifahren soweit verheilt ist, konnte ich mein Clash auch endlich etwas mehr fahren. Mich erstaunt immer wieder wie leise das Bike ist, es klappert einfach nix. Sitzposition empfinde ich immer noch als optimal, meine Runde gestern 33km, 600hm ging super obwohl ständig steil bergauf und nur kurz bergab. Ich empfinde das Clash als verspielt, der Wechsel in Switchbacks geht wie von selbst, Bunnyhops gehen locker von der Hand. Bei Sprints im Wiegetritt verpufft aber einiges an Energie, der einzige Nachteil zu meinem Banshee Rune.
Bremsleitung auch bei mir nah an den Speichen, scheint aber kein Problem zu sein; Gummischutz an der Sitzstrebe hat sich bei mir aufgelöst weil die Kette dran gerieben hat. Hab ich durch Slapper Tape ersetzt was die bessere Lösung zu sein scheint.
Den Hans Dampf ersetze ich durch nen Maxxis Aggressor weil der doch ne ganze Ecke besser rollt.
Samstag gehts auf ne grössere Tour mit etwas mehr Höhenmeter.
Grüsse


----------



## DerEmrich (22. März 2019)

Einziger Wermutstropfen beim clash war für mich die fehlende Möglichkeit eine Trinkflasche zu montieren.
Das hab ich jetzt allerdings so gelöst: 





Das ganze ist eine Fidlock Flaschenhalterung mit Gummistraps zur Montage.
Die Flasche klickt sehr sauber in einen Magnetverschluss, den man durch drehen der Flasche lösen kann.
Bin heute ne größere Runde damit gefahren und bin begeistert, kein einziges Mal ist die Halterung verrutscht oder die Flasche raus gefallen.
Die Halterung selbst ist gummiert und hat bisher keine Spuren hinterlassen, die Gummibänder hab ich nach der Montage gekürzt.
Kostenpunkt: 45€ auf Amazon.


----------



## rabidi (25. März 2019)

Fazit nach einer Tour mit 37km und 900hm ist für mich dass das Clash ein absolutes Allroundbike ist. Bei der Tour am Samstag im luxemburgischen Müllerthal war alles dabei... bergauf, bergab, schnell, langsam, technisch, tragen, schieben, über Bäume und Felsen wuchten. Jetzt muss ich noch in nen Bikepark damit, aber da mache ich mir keine Sorgen...


----------



## sportsfreund68 (7. April 2019)

*Vielleicht interessiert es die Clash Fahrer:*

Rahmen und Teile sind da. Ich hoffe wir finden nächste Woche Zeit mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen.





Teileliste (rechnerisch nach dem Wiegen der Einzelteile sollte wir auf ein Gesamtgewicht von ziemlich genau 15 kg kommen)
*Gabel:* RockShox Lyrik RC2 Charger 2 Debon Air 180 mm
*Dämpfer:* ROCKSHOX SUPER DELUXE RCT
*Steuersatz:* Hope Pick'nMix
*Vorbau:* Renthalk Apex 31,8 6° 31mm
*Lenker:* Renthal Fatbar Riser 800mm, Rise 30mm
*Griffe:* Ergon GE1 Evo
*Antrieb:* Sram GX Eagle
*Innenlager:* Sram BB92 DUB
*Kettenführung:* Carbocage X1
*Pedale:* DMR Vault
*Bremse:* Magura MT T(ibor) mit 203mm Scheiben
*Sattelstütze:* Fox Transfer Factory Kashima 125mm mit Wolftooth ReMote Hebel
*Sattelklemme:* Hope
*Sattel:* Ergon SME3 Comp
*Laufräder:* Spank Spike Vibrocore tubeless mit Muc-Off Ventilen & Hope Pro 4 Boost Naben
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 vorn, Schwalbe Noby Nic 2.35 hinten

Updates von Aufbau gibt's dann hier...


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (16. April 2019)

Meins ist erstmal aufgebaut aber mal sehen was ich im Laufe der Zeit noch ändere (und ja ich weiß das die Bremsscheibe hinten zu klein ist ). Meine Kettenführung konnte ich leider nicht mit übernehmen da ich eine non Boost Kurbel verbaut habe und das Kettenblatt derzeit dafür zu nah am Rahmen ist. Wechsel auf Boost Kettenblatt wird auch schwierig da ich auch meinen non Boost LRS vom Vorgängerrad übernommen habe. Konnte mich bisher nicht davon trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin19880 (16. April 2019)

Servus Leute, ich möchte mir für diese Session ein neues bike zulegen und ich schwanke schon die ganze Zeit zwischen dem Calsh, dem Banshee Rune V2 und dem kona process 167 von 2015. Bin vorher das YT Noton 2.0 gefahren und suche von der Geometrie etwas das dem nahe kommt.
Das Calsh gefällt mir sehr gut da es schon alle Teile verbaut hat die mir gefallen, bei dem kona sind halt Teile von 2015 verbaut und da müsste ich noch ein bisschen was umrüsten. Das Rune gefällt mir auch sehr gut nur das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört dass das die tretlagerhöhe über 1cm über meinem alten Noton liegt. Bei dem clash konnte ich leider nichts direktes zur tretlagerhöhe finden, kann mir die zufällig jemand verraten? Und für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden bzw empfehlen? Preislich wären alle auf dem selben Level und von der Geometrie unterscheiden sich alle drei nicht sonderlich viel. Suche halt was verspieltes für den Park und Sprünge aber auch was für die heimischen Trails womit ich auch bergauf fahren kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und danke schon mal.
Ride on


----------



## DerEmrich (16. April 2019)

Maddin19880 schrieb:


> Servus Leute, ich möchte mir für diese Session ein neues bike zulegen und ich schwanke schon die ganze Zeit zwischen dem Calsh, dem Banshee Rune V2 und dem kona process 167 von 2015. Bin vorher das YT Noton 2.0 gefahren und suche von der Geometrie etwas das dem nahe kommt.
> Das Calsh gefällt mir sehr gut da es schon alle Teile verbaut hat die mir gefallen, bei dem kona sind halt Teile von 2015 verbaut und da müsste ich noch ein bisschen was umrüsten. Das Rune gefällt mir auch sehr gut nur das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört dass das die tretlagerhöhe über 1cm über meinem alten Noton liegt. Bei dem clash konnte ich leider nichts direktes zur tretlagerhöhe finden, kann mir die zufällig jemand verraten? Und für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden bzw empfehlen? Preislich wären alle auf dem selben Level und von der Geometrie unterscheiden sich alle drei nicht sonderlich viel. Suche halt was verspieltes für den Park und Sprünge aber auch was für die heimischen Trails womit ich auch bergauf fahren kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und danke schon mal.
> Ride on




Auf der Commencal Seite sind doch die Tretlagerhöhen drauf? Einfach eins auswählen und unter Geometrie schauen (Punkt 8).
https://www.commencal-store.de/clash-essential-fox-sand-2019-c2x27798983


----------



## rabidi (23. April 2019)

Maddin19880 schrieb:


> Servus Leute, ich möchte mir für diese Session ein neues bike zulegen und ich schwanke schon die ganze Zeit zwischen dem Calsh, dem Banshee Rune V2 und dem kona process 167 von 2015. Bin vorher das YT Noton 2.0 gefahren und suche von der Geometrie etwas das dem nahe kommt.
> Das Calsh gefällt mir sehr gut da es schon alle Teile verbaut hat die mir gefallen, bei dem kona sind halt Teile von 2015 verbaut und da müsste ich noch ein bisschen was umrüsten. Das Rune gefällt mir auch sehr gut nur das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört dass das die tretlagerhöhe über 1cm über meinem alten Noton liegt. Bei dem clash konnte ich leider nichts direktes zur tretlagerhöhe finden, kann mir die zufällig jemand verraten? Und für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden bzw empfehlen? Preislich wären alle auf dem selben Level und von der Geometrie unterscheiden sich alle drei nicht sonderlich viel. Suche halt was verspieltes für den Park und Sprünge aber auch was für die heimischen Trails womit ich auch bergauf fahren kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und danke schon mal.
> Ride on


Ich bin bzw. ich fahre neben dem Clash auch das Rune. Das Rune kann alles, wenn ich allerdings nach dem Clash aufs Rune steige kommt mir dies fast filigran vor. Das Clash ist doch ne ganze Ecke mehr Bike wie das Rune. Bergauf nehmen beide sich nicht viel, bergab vermittelt das Clash viel mehr Sicherheit, obs schneller ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab noch keinen Kom geknackt den ich mit dem Rune gefahren bin...
Grüsse


----------



## sportsfreund68 (1. Mai 2019)

Aufbau ist fertig.


----------



## DerEmrich (2. Mai 2019)

Sehr schick!
Gib der Leitungsführung im Tretlagerbereich aber n bisschen mehr Luft, die sehen auf dem 3. Bild recht stramm aus.
Das könnte beim einfedern weh tun.


----------



## rabidi (2. Mai 2019)

sportsfreund68 schrieb:


> Aufbau ist fertig.


Feines Teil, bischen viel rot vielleicht... Mich interessiert jetzt sehr wie der Superdeluxe sich im Clash fährt! Wollte mir eventuell einen zulegen wenns für Mehrtagestouren mit viel Tragen und Schieben in die Alpen geht...


----------



## sportsfreund68 (2. Mai 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> Gib der Leitungsführung im Tretlagerbereich aber n bisschen mehr Luft, die sehen auf dem 3. Bild recht stramm aus.
> Das könnte beim einfedern weh tun.



Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich nochmal prüfen.


----------



## sportsfreund68 (2. Mai 2019)

rabidi schrieb:


> Feines Teil, bischen viel rot vielleicht... Mich interessiert jetzt sehr wie der Superdeluxe sich im Clash fährt! Wollte mir eventuell einen zulegen wenns für Mehrtagestouren mit viel Tragen und Schieben in die Alpen geht...



Muss ich mit meinem Sohn sprechen, ist sein Bike 

Mal sehen was er sagt wenn wir die ersten Bikepark Einsätze hinter uns haben.


----------



## Tchova (2. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute 


Bin seit zwei Wochen Besitzer eines fox sand und kann zum fahrverhalten eigentlich auch nur alles bestätigen, was bisher gepostet wurde.
Das ding ist ne Kanone wenns runter geht, und verglichen mit meinem 9jährigen yt-wicked auch aufwärts fantastisch

Bin ebenso wie viele etwas enttäuscht von den „chain-rubb“ thema, kann aber damit leben (dünnere frame protection sei dank).


Was mich jedoch etwas irritiert ist, dass bei der Verbindung von Dämpfer und Rahmen, innerhalb des Unterrohrs ein Loch entsteht (kanns leider nicht besser beschreiben) welches bis zum Tretlager runter reicht.
Da ist wohl ein Schwämmchen installiert, welches Wasser/Schmutzfernhalten soll... aber ich trau dem ganzen nicht so ganz.
Befürchte, dass sich bei fahrten im regen, und vor allem bei der bike-Reinigung die ganze Sauce ins tretlager läuft und da bleibt....

Hat sich jemand schon mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt?


LG aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEmrich (3. Mai 2019)

Ich denke das meiste Wasser wird bei der Reinigung in den Rahmen gelangen.
Wenn man nicht gerade bei Monsunregen unterwegs ist sehe ich da kein großes Problem.
Von meinen vorherigen Rädern bin ich es sowieso gewohnt, das Rad nach dem reinigen mal in alle Richtungen zu drehen um Wasser aus dem Rahmen abfließen zu lassen.
Alternativ: Klebeband


----------



## Tchova (3. Mai 2019)

Danke „DerEmerich“ erstmal.

Falls es jemandem hilft oder jemand daran interessiert ist, unten die Antwort des Commencal Customet Sevices (auch bezogen auf das Kettenproblem):


Danke für deine Mail. Ja, an einigen Clash’s ist zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe nicht viel Platz. Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einem neuen Ausfallende um das Problem zu kompensieren. Es wird in ca 1 1/2 Monaten lieferbar sein. Ich würde dich bitten uns in diesem Zeitraum nochmal zu kontaktieren, damit wir dir dann eins zu schicken können. Der Schaum im Unterrohr ist, wie du richtig erkannt hast um den Dreck fern zuhalten. Dort kann Wasser eindringen, aber Du hast kurz vor dem Tretlager eine Öffnung im Unterrohr wo das Wasser ausfliessen kann. Ansonsten ist deine Kurbel-Achse auch vor Wasser geschützt, da von einer Seite zur anderen eine Kunststoffhülse die beiden Lager verbindet.
Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabidi (3. Mai 2019)

sportsfreund68 schrieb:


> Muss ich mit meinem Sohn sprechen, ist sein Bike
> 
> Mal sehen was er sagt wenn wir die ersten Bikepark Einsätze hinter uns haben.


Mein Sohn nimmt meins nächste Woche mit nach La Bresse, mal sehen was danach noch dran ganz ist. Bin auch gespannt was er im Bezug Bikepark zum Clash sagt. Hier ein Foto letztes Jahr in Les Gets, oben er unten ich...


----------



## rabidi (3. Mai 2019)

Zu der Oeffnung im Unterrohr, da ist ein fettes Stück Motofoam drin; man müsste schon ne ganze Zeit mit dem Schlauch draufhalten bis da Wasser reinkommt.
Meine Kette hat den Gummischutz an der Sitzstrebe auch zerstört, ich hab ihn entfernt und durch Slappertape ersetzt. Dadurch berührt die Kette nichts mehr...


----------



## DerEmrich (3. Mai 2019)

Tchova schrieb:


> Danke „DerEmerich“ erstmal.
> 
> Falls es jemandem hilft oder jemand daran interessiert ist, unten die Antwort des Commencal Customet Sevices (auch bezogen auf das Kettenproblem):
> 
> ...



Höh? Tauschen die dann einfach so das "Ausfallende", was in dem Fall ja das "Sitzstreben- H" bedeutet..?
Meine Kette reibt da auch dran, aber ich bin so selten auf dem letzten Ritzel dass es mich nicht stört.
Die Lösung mit Slappertape gibt es bei mir wenn der Kram abgefallen ist, was sich leider an beiden Gummipuffern schon abzeichnet.


----------



## Tchova (3. Mai 2019)

Hi alle
Zum thema wasser im Unterrohr.
Da gilt wohl wiedermal: erst schauen, dann dumm nachfragen ;o)

Unter dem Plastikschutz ist tatsächlich ein weiteres grosses (ich nenn das mal) „Abflussloch“ in der nähe des Tretlagers... sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tchova (3. Mai 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Höh? Tauschen die dann einfach so das "Ausfallende", was in dem Fall ja das "Sitzstreben- H" bedeutet..?
> Meine Kette reibt da auch dran, aber ich bin so selten auf dem letzten Ritzel dass es mich nicht stört.
> Die Lösung mit Slappertape gibt es bei mir wenn der Kram abgefallen ist, was sich leider an beiden Gummipuffern schon abzeichnet.




Scheint so, obs das dann gratis gibt weis ich nicht, werde mich aber auf jeden Fall im Juni nochmals bei Commencal melden und euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## DerEmrich (3. Mai 2019)

@ Tchova: Danke dafür!

An die Serviceklappe vorm Tretlager hab ich auch nicht gedacht, aber wayne - da passiert schon nix


----------



## DerohneName (5. Mai 2019)

Gibt's jemanden in Österreich (am besten Wien oder Innsbruck Umgebung) der ein Clash in M hat?
Suche ums Verrecken keinen Tauschpartner für mein Knolly- also wird's wsl was wie ein Clash, Patrol oÄ werden wenn ich sonst auch keinen billigen Delirium Rahmen finde. 

Wie schaut's mit der Stabilität aus? Mein Knolly fühlt sich halt wie ein DHler an- das Rune was ich vorher hatte war nicht ganz so "satt" - kann aber auch am Stahlfeder und stabileren Laufrädern liegen

Danke


----------



## Flow1987 (22. Mai 2019)

Meinung der Commencal-Profis ist gefragt. 
Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike zulegen haben mich für Commencal entschieden. Nun haben ich noch folgende Probleme:
Ich fahre hauptsächlich flowige Hometrails mit kleinen Sprüngen. 
Die Uphillperformence sollte somit auch eine Rolle spielen. 
Zur Wahl stehen das 
META AM 4.2 27 Fox brushed (2017) oder das 
Clash essential Fox brushed. 
Welches dieser Bikes ist eurer Meinung nach für meinen Zweck besser geeignet?

Desweiteren liege ich mit meinen 1,79 mtr. Größe. Schrittlänge lediglich 78 cm und Armlänge von 55 cm genau zwischen den Rahmengrösseb M und L. 
Zu welcher würdet ihr mir aus euren bisherigen Erfahrungen raten? 

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback ✌


----------



## Jakten (22. Mai 2019)

Beides zuviel mMn für flowige Hometrails mit ein paar Sprüngen.


----------



## DerEmrich (23. Mai 2019)

Stimme ich zu, beide Räder sind da wohl Zuviel dafür.
Wenn du ab und an aber noch nen Bikepark anfährst, gute Wahl


----------



## Flow1987 (23. Mai 2019)

Also mein Allmountain mit 150er Gabel und 140er Dämpfer ist mittlerweile schon voll am Limit. Daher muss jetzt schon was gröberes her. Bikeparkbesuche und gröberes Trails sind auf jeden Fall im Planung. 
Was meint ihr den zu Rahmengrösse? Bin ziemlich unsicher diesbezüglich. 
Was mich beim META in L verunsichert ist die Sitzrohrlänge von 490. Bei meinem aktuellen habe ich lediglich 400


----------



## Jakten (23. Mai 2019)

Flow1987 schrieb:


> Also mein Allmountain mit 150er Gabel und 140er Dämpfer ist mittlerweile schon voll am Limit.



Nicht alles auf den genutzten FW beziehen...
Ich glaube die wenigsten fahren ihr Rad bis ans Limit. Natürlich versteht jeder etwas anderes unter "flowigen Trails".

Größentechnisch gebe ich ungerne Tipps, aber wie so oft kann man sagen: M verspielt - L laufruhig. Aber auch das ist nicht immer richtig.  
Guck aber nach dem Sitzrohr, das kann bei Commencal mal hoch ausfallen ;-)


----------



## rabidi (23. Mai 2019)

Flow1987 schrieb:


> Also mein Allmountain mit 150er Gabel und 140er Dämpfer ist mittlerweile schon voll am Limit. Daher muss jetzt schon was gröberes her. Bikeparkbesuche und gröberes Trails sind auf jeden Fall im Planung.
> Was meint ihr den zu Rahmengrösse? Bin ziemlich unsicher diesbezüglich.
> Was mich beim META in L verunsichert ist die Sitzrohrlänge von 490. Bei meinem aktuellen habe ich lediglich 400


Wenns das Clash werden soll passt L. Ich bin auch 1.79 und das L passt wie angegossen, die 150er Sattelstütze ist bei mir ca. 6 cm draussen (hab aber 83er Schrittlänge). Ich habe mich entschieden neben dem Clash noch ein aggressives Trailbike aufzubauen; das Clash geht sehr gut berghoch, saugt einem aber bei Trails wo man oft beschleunigen muss die Beine schneller leer.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Flow1987 (23. Mai 2019)

rabidi schrieb:


> Wenns das Clash werden soll passt L. Ich bin auch 1.79 und das L passt wie angegossen, die 150er Sattelstütze ist bei mir ca. 6 cm draussen (hab aber 83er Schrittlänge). Ich habe mich entschieden neben dem Clash noch ein aggressives Trailbike aufzubauen; das Clash geht sehr gut berghoch, saugt einem aber bei Trails wo man oft beschleunigen muss die Beine schneller leer.
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 
Danke für die Antwort, hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEmrich (24. Juni 2019)

Tchova schrieb:


> Scheint so, obs das dann gratis gibt weis ich nicht, werde mich aber auf jeden Fall im Juni nochmals bei Commencal melden und euch auf dem laufenden halten.



Hi Tchova, 
hast du dich nochmal bei Commencal gemeldet?


----------



## MAster (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es hier jemand in Bayern der das XL hat und es möglich wäre es mal probe zu sitzen?
Von den Geodaten erscheint es mir echt lang und rech flach.

Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## irieS (16. Juli 2019)

Hab dasclash in L und bin 1,79. passt super. gx eagle mit 28t vorne und kein chainrub


----------



## Fluhbike (16. Juli 2019)

Geil


----------



## LucasLuvKekse (17. Juli 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen beim clash war für mich die fehlende Möglichkeit eine Trinkflasche zu montieren.
> Das hab ich jetzt allerdings so gelöst:
> Anhang anzeigen 841069
> 
> ...



Stört die breite der Flasche nicht beim Bergabfahren?


----------



## DerEmrich (18. Juli 2019)

LucasLuvKekse schrieb:


> Stört die breite der Flasche nicht beim Bergabfahren?


Ja und nein. Man merkt die Flasche überhaupt nicht, hab es mittlerweile aber schonmal geschafft die Flasche mit dem Knie raus zu klicken.


----------



## LucasLuvKekse (18. Juli 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Man merkt die Flasche überhaupt nicht, hab es mittlerweile aber schonmal geschafft die Flasche mit dem Knie raus zu klicken.


Ou okay alles klar haha


----------



## MightyMike (10. September 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
ist jemandem was negatives aufgefallen? Schwachstellen? Ich entscheide mich aktuelle zwischen dem Clash, Liteville 601 MK 4 und Nicolai G1. Letztere beiden werde ich bald probefahren, mit dem Clash ist es schwieriger.. Danke


----------



## DerEmrich (10. September 2019)

Wenn man die Anbauteile weglässt gibt es für mich keine Schwachstellen. 
Das Rad lässt sich trotz des Gewichts immer noch angenehm bergauf treten und bergab geht's einfach nur vorwärts.
Im Winter wird ich mir den Hinterbau und dessen Lager mal genauer ansehen, da scheint aber rein optisch nichts passiert zu sein.
Einzig gibt es das "Problem" dass im größten Gang die Kette am Rahmenschutz entlang läuft, was zurück treten z.B. hakelig macht.
Stört aber nicht beim fahren solang man keine Crankflips in dem Gang versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (10. September 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anbauteile weglässt gibt es für mich keine Schwachstellen.
> Das Rad lässt sich trotz des Gewichts immer noch angenehm bergauf treten und bergab geht's einfach nur vorwärts.
> Im Winter wird ich mir den Hinterbau und dessen Lager mal genauer ansehen, da scheint aber rein optisch nichts passiert zu sein.
> Einzig gibt es das "Problem" dass im größten Gang die Kette am Rahmenschutz entlang läuft, was zurück treten z.B. hakelig macht.
> Stört aber nicht beim fahren solang man keine Crankflips in dem Gang versucht.



Besten dank, also habe ich es so verstanden, wenn du die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel der Kassette hast, reibt die Kette bissl? Damit, könnte ich leben.. Wie ist der Hinterbau, eher progressiv zum Ende?


----------



## anulu (10. September 2019)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Besten dank, also habe ich es so verstanden, wenn du die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel der Kassette hast, reibt die Kette bissl? Damit, könnte ich leben.. Wie ist der Hinterbau, eher progressiv zum Ende?



Gerade heute von Commencal die Antwort wegen der schleifenden Kette bekommen. Bei mir ist das mit 1x11 auch ein Problem. Es wurden neue Schaltaugen entwickelt und produziert, die den Abstand an dieser Stelle vergrößern sollen. Diese sind bereits bei C angekommen und werden gerade ins System eingepflegt. Bekomme demnächst eins kostenlos zugesendet.

Hatte bei Pinkbike gelesen, dass  in den Usa jmd. C kontaktiert hat und ebenfalls ein neues Schaltauge bekommt. Daher einfach mal nachfragen, bei wem dieses Problem auftritt.

Ansonsten bin ich meins leider noch nich gefahren. Erst die Tage mit dem Aufbau fertig geworden.


----------



## DerEmrich (10. September 2019)

anulu schrieb:


> (...)
> Bekomme demnächst eins kostenlos zugesendet.(...)



Du wärst mein Held wenn du beide Schaltaugen mal nebeneinander legen und fotografieren würdest.


----------



## anulu (25. September 2019)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Du wärst mein Held wenn du beide Schaltaugen mal nebeneinander legen und fotografieren würdest.



Heute kam das "neue" überarbeitete Schaltauge an. Hab mal versucht den Unterschied halbwegs zu zeigen. Weiters haben sie mir einen dünneren Protektor für die Sitzstrebe mitgeschickt.
Hoff ich komm die Tage dazu es umzubauen. Dann werd ich berichten.

Achso auf dem ersten Bild ist das Neue rechts, auf dem zweiten oben zu sehen.


----------



## DerEmrich (26. September 2019)

Vielen Dank @anulu ! Glaub ich schreib die Jungs mal an. Mich stört die schleifende Kette zwar nicht wirklich, trotzdem ist es immer gut n Schaltauge auf Ersatz da zu haben.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (27. September 2019)

Hallo an alle Clash Fahrer! Hat schon einmal jemand überlegt sein Clash vorn auf 29" umzurüsten? Bin derzeit am überlegen da ich wahrscheinlich eh einen neuen LRS brauche. Würde in dem Zuge natürlich auch die Federgabel wechslen müssen aber naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (27. September 2019)

Lohnt sich sicher 700euros


----------



## FranzPap (29. September 2019)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Clash Fahrer! Hat schon einmal jemand überlegt sein Clash vorn auf 29" umzurüsten? Bin derzeit am überlegen da ich wahrscheinlich eh einen neuen LRS brauche. Würde in dem Zuge natürlich auch die Federgabel wechslen müssen aber naja...


Hatte  auch überlegt ne 170mm,29er gabel Reinzubauen falls du es probierst schreib bitte mal deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Thebike69 (5. Oktober 2019)

Kommt 2020 das Clash als 29"?


----------



## psycho82 (5. Oktober 2019)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Kommt 2020 das Clash als 29"?


Die 2020er Modelle sind schon fast einen Monat online und das Clash bleibt Gott sei dank ein 27,5 in 2020!


----------



## rabidi (8. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht. Ich hab jetzt fast 2000km mit dem Clash runter, hauptsächlich Hometrails die auch mit nem 150mm Fully gut gehen würden, im August 14 Tage Livigno von denen ich 4 Tage Carosello gefahren bin, und jetzt erst letzte Woche eine 5 Tages Tour von Nauders bis nach Meran mit 3000Tm am Tag.
Bergauf bin ich immer noch angetan von dem Teil, geht richtig gut, auch 1000hm am Stück machen einen nicht fertig, wirds allerdings richtig steil spürt man das Gewicht.
Bergab fühlte es sich schon immer gut an, allerdings konnte ich zu Anfang den Lob auf die Fox 36 Grip2 nicht so recht verstehen da meine recht harsch lief. Ein erster Service bei dem ich eine Menge Fett aus der Negativkammer holte und ich einen verdrehten Schaumstoffring richtig einsetzte, brachte Verbesserung, aber immer noch nicht das geile Ansprechverhalten von dem alle schwärmen. In Livigno haderte ich mit den Einstellungen sowohl an Gabel wie auch an Dämpfer. Bike ging gut aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorstellte.
Nach Livigno sah ich dass die Feder vom Dhx2 voller Oelnebel war, den Oelaustritt sah man an der Kolbenstange. Dämpfer zu Fox geschickt, wurde auf Garantie repariert (Service, neue Kolbenstange und Abschlussnuss). Nach diesem Service ging die Einstellerei wieder los da mein Setup von vorher überhaupt nicht mehr funktionnierte. fühlte sich ganz anders (besser) an.
Nach diesem Erfolg nahm ich mir die Gabel nochmal vor, und tatsächlich war der Schaumstoffring wieder verdreht. Nach penibel genauem Zusammenbau ging die Gabel dann wie erhofft.
Kurz vor der Trans-Vinschgau hab ich mir dann endlich den Magic Mary vorne kaputtgefahren und hab auf Highroller 2 (mein Lieblingsreifen vorne) gewechselt, den Aggressor hinten hatte ich schon eine ganze Zeit drauf. 
Die erste Abfahrt in Nauders war eine Offenbarung...das Bike geht wie die Hölle, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Aufgefallen ist mir zudem wie unterschiedlich sich der Hinterbau je nach Ritzel anfühlt. Grösseres Ritzel ergibt nen strafferen Hinterbau, Kette ganz rechts saugt einfach alles weg.
Lenker und Vorbau habe ich schon vor einigen Monaten gewechselt, hat mir 200g eingespart.
Aktuell federt die Sattelstütze auf den ersten 2cm, den Sitzstrebenschutz hat die Kette schon auf den ersten 200km zerstört (Commencal angeschrieben) und das Hinterrad eiert etwas nach dieser harten Woche im Vinschgau.
Sonst bin ich absolut zufrieden, so zufrieden dass mein Banshee Rune jetzt in den Verkauf geht.


----------



## Peppi84 (3. November 2019)

Moin moin leute, ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe. Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren ein 2011er Cube stereo 140 an dem mittlerweile mehr oder weniger nur noch Rahmen und Kurbel original sind. Wurde vorletzes Jahr auf Pike umgebaut mit 150mm, da der Rahmen aber kein tapered steuerrohr hat wurde dafür eine neue aussenliegende lagerschale eingepresst. In Verbindung mit der längeren ebl der Pike zur alten Rev kommt das bike gut 1-2 Grad flacher. Fährt sich bergab genial aber bergauf ist es ein Graus. Flacher lw ergibt ja auch flacher sw und der war schon vor dem Umbau flach. Sitze jetzt bei ausgefahrener stütze ziemlich auf dem hinterrad bzw sehr weit hinten. Das bike ist zudem ne größe m, also 18zoll. Ich liege da genau zwischen den Größen, 175cm, 82cm SL. Nun habe ich zwar einen Haufen Geld in die gute gesteckt aber jetzt hab ich mich ehrlich in das 2020er clash origin verkuckt. Die Farbe und alles drum herum sieht Sowas von genial aus... Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob des bike denn was für mich wäre von der Geo her. 

Laut der comm HP die Geo bzw Werte oberrohr sind jetzt nicht zu weit weg von meinem, ich mag die nicht zu gestreckte Haltung aber das Cube könnte dennoch etwas länger sein, fahre mit 65mm Vorbau. Den mit einbezogen könnte beim clash auch eine L passen. 

Wichtig für mich ist die Performance im uphill, ich bin konditionsmäßig nicht der Hit. Aber es sollte schon besser Rollen bergauf als das Cube. 

Das meta 4.2 war auch immer in der Wahl aber 29er kommen mir nicht in die tüte bei meiner Größe, das sieht ja aus wie der affe auf nem Schleifstein. 

Würde sogar mit dem Gedanken spielen die Gabel auf 170mm zu drosseln um bessere uphil Performance zu bekommen. 

Sonst wären halt noch ein spectral (service Wüste?) oder ein aktuelles stereo 140 oder 150 zur Wahl stehen. 

Variostütze würde vom alten bike übernommen, zwar aussenliegend aber mit gefällt die lev dx. 

Fahrprofil bei mir sind fast nur hometrails und paarmal bikepark bzw trail park. Wenns wirklich so gut geht bergauf dann würde sogar das Cube ad acta gelegt werden. 

Ich hoffe auf eure Beratung. 

Lg
Robert


----------



## rabidi (4. November 2019)

Ein Stereo hatte ich auch mal und ich fand dass es überhaupt nicht gut bergauf fuhr. Zudem hat das Stereo das Problem dass man schon bei moderatem Sattelauszug weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Und bei dir ist der Sattel sehr weit draussen.
Bei modernen Bikes sitzt man viel mehr im Bike, der Sitzwinkel ist viel steiler; durch lange Oberrohre braucht man nur kurze Vorbauten. Gestreckt sitzt man auf dem Clash nicht, eher sehr aufrecht. 
Ob dir das Clash in L passt kann ich nicht sagen (bei mir passt 1.78 mit L perfekt) , ich bin mir aber sicher dass es auch mit 180er Gabel besser bergauf fährt wie das Stereo (bergab überhaupt kein Vergleich), einzig das Gewicht spürt man.


----------



## Peppi84 (4. November 2019)

Danke für die eindrücke, mit dem bergauf hab ich ja grad die Probleme, das war schon mit der alten Gabel ein Problem. Grundsätzlich man gewöhnt sich an alles aber so langsam könnte mal was neues her. Mir gefällt das origin von der Optik sehr gut. Sind aber auch paar Teile dran die mir nicht gefallen. Bremse würde direkt gegen meine xt 4kolben getauscht. Vario hätte ich noch die lev dx, zwar aussenliegend aber egal. Und die Reifen müsste auch was leichter rollendes dran aber unbedingt skin wall, man sieht das Teil pornös aus. Da ich hier ich so paar Teile liegen habe wäre Gewichtsabnahme auch kein Problem. Lenker, wäre das erste was mir einfällt. 

Sitzposition aufrecht leicht gestreckt wäre schon gut. 

Rahmengröße ist die Frage, laut commencal müsste ich ne m nehmen. Da ich aber auch lange Beine habe für meine Größe könnte auch ne L passen.


----------



## Peppi84 (4. November 2019)

@rabidi lustig, ich hatte erst das Rune oder gar ein spitty im Sinne hatte. Hattest du das Rune in 26 oder 27,5 Zoll? 

Mal so ne blöde Frage in die runde, wohnt einer der clash owner in Sachsen bzw in Großraum dresden und würde mich mal probesitzen lassen?


----------



## rabidi (5. November 2019)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> @rabidi lustig, ich hatte erst das Rune oder gar ein spitty im Sinne hatte. Hattest du das Rune in 26 oder 27,5 Zoll?


Das 2015er Rune bin ich in 26 und 27.5 gefahren und das 2017er das ich noch habe nur in 27.5. Dieses geht aber jetzt in den Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (10. November 2019)

Ich will nicht nerven aber so ein Bike neukauf will ja gut überlegt sein, hat jmd von euch erfahrungen im Vergleicht zum Spectral 5.0?

Das spectral kommt ja direkt mit piggyback und vario sowie anderen (besseren) Parts im Vergleich zum Clash, und ja es ist eigtl ja auch ne andere Kategorie mit 160mm aber mich würde speziell die uphill performance interessieren.

Rabidi´s Fazit lässt mich drauf schliessen das das Clash dennoch gut zu treten geht im vergleich zu nem 160mm Enduro.

Was wiegen eure bikes so? Lt Homepage 15,4kg fürs Origin ist schon nicht leicht, das Spectral liegt gut nen Kilo drunter, und das trotz dropper Post usw.

Mir hat es der Rahmen, bzw im speziellen auch die Farbe vom Clash origin echt angetan, Leider gibts den Rahmen scheinbar nicht solo. So Steh ich jetzt vor der Entscheidung, clash Kaufen und alte Dropper dran oder halt Spectral, wobei mir die Erfahrungsberichte teilweise bauchschmerzen bereiten im sinne von Kundendienst usw.

Nächste Frage wäre die Größe, gibts jmd mit Ähnlichen Maßen hier, ich habe bei 1,75m eine SL von 82cm?! Tendiere zwar zu ner M aber könnte wieder zu Kurz werden durch den Relativ kurzen Vorbau. Habe halt recht lange Beine und Arme für meine Größe

MfG
Robert


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. November 2019)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Was wiegen eure bikes so? Lt Homepage 15,4kg fürs Origin ist schon nicht leicht, das Spectral liegt gut nen Kilo drunter, und das trotz dropper Post usw.



du willst doch nicht wirklich ein Clash mit einem Spetral vergleichen. Schau mal lieber was ein Alu Torque von Canyon wiegt und vergleich da das Gewicht.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. November 2019)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht nerven aber so ein Bike neukauf will ja gut überlegt sein, hat jmd von euch erfahrungen im Vergleicht zum Spectral 5.0?
> 
> Das spectral kommt ja direkt mit piggyback und vario sowie anderen (besseren) Parts im Vergleich zum Clash, und ja es ist eigtl ja auch ne andere Kategorie mit 160mm aber mich würde speziell die uphill performance interessieren.
> 
> ...


Mache doch erst Probe/Testfahrten bevor du dich auf etwas einschießt das dich später nicht glücklich macht ?☝?


----------



## Peppi84 (11. November 2019)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Mache doch erst Probe/Testfahrten bevor du dich auf etwas einschießt das dich später nicht glücklich macht ?☝?



Würde ich ja gerne aber bisher hab ich keinen in meiner ecke gefunden der mich mal probesitzen lassen würde. 

Hab ja bereits betont das ich weiss das das "Specki" in ne andere Kategorie geht, nur war das eines meiner Favoriten ... bis ich aufs Clash gestoßen bin.  ....und sagen wir mal so, besser als der C Kundendienst kanns ja nur werden, wenn man mal von der Erfahrungswerten hier im Forum ausgeht.


----------



## Jenne19 (14. November 2019)

Hallo Clasher 
das Clash ist mein erstes Bike von einem Versender. Im Februar soll es da sein. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Auffälligkeiten was die Verarbeitung angeht.  Schrauben,  Schaltwerk, Fahrwerk Setup kontrollieren ist klar. Gibt es Stellen wo zerlegt,  nachgefettete oder zu viel Fett entfernt werden sollte? 
Danke schon mal. LG Jens


----------



## rabidi (15. November 2019)

Bei mir musste nur die Bremsleitung hinten etwas weiter rausgezogen werden. Damals bekam ich sofort nach dem Versand eine Mail von Commencal, ich denke aber dass jetzt bei der Endmontage darauf geachtet wird. Schrauben waren alle fest und daran hat sich über die Saison nichts geändert.
Wie ich schon beschrieben hatte, war meine Fox 36 anfangs nicht so toll, jetzt nach 2x Service läuft sie super; Dämpfer hatte Oelverlust (wurde von Fox auf Garantie behoben und geht nun viel besser); XT Bremshebel innen gebrochen (hab mir für 30Euro nen neuen gekauft); irgendwo zwischen Nauders und Meran hatte ich ne Speiche verloren (hab ich ersetzt). Aktuell ist die KS Lev Sattelstütze bei 11Motors weil sie auf den ersten 15mm federt (geht auf Garantie). Für die Sachen kann allerdings Commencal nichts.
Sonst ist das Bike seit 2000km unauffällig und macht richtig Spass. Trotzdem kaufe ich mir jetzt noch was aggressives mit weniger Federweg für meine Hometrails, da ist das Clash einfach overkill. Das Clash möchte in den Bergen gefahren werden!


----------



## Jenne19 (15. November 2019)

Hi, okay. Danke. Das mit dem Dämpfer und der Federgabel habe ich gelesen. Eine Gabel ist ja relativ schnell zerlegt und zusammengebaut. Bisher hatten wir mit Fox immer 0 Probleme. Alles andere mit Speichenspannung usw. ist Service und Verschleiß denke ich. Passiert nun mal bei artgerechter Haltung.
Berge haben wir hier gleich vor der Haustür. Das ist Jr. bisher entspannt mit einem Cube Stereo 150 gefahren. In Österreich und im Bikepark kommt natürlich schnell der Wunsch nach "Mehr". Das Clash wird ein Bike für Alles. Das Stereo konnten wir gut verkaufen und da ist der Sprung zum Clash nicht weit. 
Jetzt heißt es warten bis Februar.


----------



## Peppi84 (29. November 2019)

Wie sich durch Zufall herausgestellt hat gibt's in Dresden nen Händler der commencal anbietet, konnte so gerade ein clash ride in Größe L Probe Rollen. Ich bin begeistert. Auch wenns nicht ins Gelände ging, also nur kleine Anstiege auf Asphalt es fährt genial auch bergauf. Ich werde mich definitiv auf einen L Rahmen festlegen, fährt sich sehr angenehm, stütze fast komplett versenkt, passt. Jetzt nur noch die Frage welches Modell ich nehme. Tendiere dennoch zum origin und wenn nötig wird charger nachgerüstet sowie piggyback, das gibt's auch als nachrüstsatz. Die restlichen Komponenten nehmen sich nicht viel.


----------



## Peppi84 (27. Dezember 2019)

nachdem ich nun nochmal beim Händler war und mich schon auf das Ride Modell eingeschossen habe, habe ich heute nun eine KS Rage i 150mm für nen knappen hunni bestellt, damit ist die Entscheidung zu gunsten des Origin modells gefallen. Ok felgen könnten besser sein, Dämpfer brauchmer nicht drüber reden und die Yari ist nunmal keine Lyric, aber 400€ unterschied sind nunmal auch holz (wenn man die Stütze mit einbezieht).

Wie ist der Verlauf der Kabelführung für die Stütze beim Clash? Einbau einfach oder doch eher fummelig?

Die Stütze ist auch beim Ride verbaut, fahre das bike sowieso eher auf Hometrails und touren, einfach weils mir taugt, die wenigen Park einsätze werden auch mit dem Deluxe Dämpfer gehen, so hab ich eher finanziellen Spielraum für upgrades... kein Bike bleibt lange Original ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportsfreund68 (28. Dezember 2019)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Verlauf der Kabelführung für die Stütze beim Clash? Einbau einfach oder doch eher fummelig?



Ich fand es extrem nervig wegen des Knicks vom Unterrohr ins Sattelrohr und dann nochmal ein Knick im Sattelrohr. Es hat ziemlich gedauert bis ich die Leitung durch hatte, ich hatte nur den Rahmen gekauft und musste die Leitung neu verlegen. Wenn allerdings schon eine Leitung liegt dann sollte es nicht so ein Aufwand sein.


----------



## Peppi84 (28. Dezember 2019)

Leider liegt ja keine leitung, also nicht das ich wüsste, das origin kommt ohne vario, aber da weiß ich ja jetzt auf was ich mich einlassen. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## sportsfreund68 (28. Dezember 2019)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Leider liegt ja keine leitung, also nicht das ich wüsste, das origin kommt ohne vario, aber da weiß ich ja jetzt auf was ich mich einlassen. Danke für die Antwort


Ok, dann wünsche ich viel Spaß und vor allem viel Geduld  . Besorg dir am besten entsprechende Einfädelhilfen wie z.B. https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=169437;menu=1000,185,191 oder https://www.bike-components.de/de/P...rung-p52345/blau-schwarz-universal-o24100001/
Ich habe beide und die haben mir bei mehreren Bike Aufbauten und internen Zugverlegungen viel Nerven und Zeit  gespart.


----------



## Peppi84 (7. Januar 2020)

Heute wurde das bike vom Händler geordert, wie war bei euch die Lieferdauer? Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind. Die stütze wird vom Shop verbaut so spare ich mir das. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das der Winter noch etwas wartet


----------



## Peppi84 (28. Januar 2020)

Da is das Ding, wie gesagt es ist beim origin Modell geblieben, für Mittelgebirge und hauptsächlich trails reicht das dicke zu, wenns dann mal in den park geht sollte es auch nicht gleich schlapp machen.

Im Netz kommt die Farbe deutlich heller rüber, ist eher so ein grauweiß geht fast schon in die Richtung Sand.

Ich konnte heute gleich mal die ersten Meter Rollen aber der Dämpfer und Gabel müssen noch besser eingestellt werden. Zudem weiß soll es anders sein, jetzt wo das bike da ist lieg ich mit Grippe im Bett.


----------



## Peppi84 (28. Januar 2020)

Also eben mal an die Waage gehangen, 16,4kg inkl. Pedale, vario und noch mit Schläuchen. 

Wie sehen eure Werte aus was sag angeht? Ich hab jetzt mal 90psi drin und 9klicks zugstufe. Wiege aber auch 0,1T. Dennoch ist der sag bei 28%, bekomme die Gabel aber nicht mehr wie 2/3 eingefedert auch wenn ich mich draufsetze und Pumpe wie ein irrer. 

Dämpfer sieht nicht viel anders aus, 225psi, 30% sag. Federweg maximal 2/3 genutzt. Oder ist der hinterbau wirklich so progressiv? 

Vielleicht gibt sich das noch wenns erstmal "eingefahren" ist aber schon bissl komisch. Bin da eher die Pike gewöhnt, die steht höher im federweg ist aber feinfühliger bzw plüschiger. 


Entgegen meiner Erwartungen sind die bremsen recht angenehm zu dosieren und greifen sich gut. Reifen Rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse aber da will ich wieder wechseln wenns an tubeless Umbau geht. Da kommt dann noch der tire trooper rein Das sollte reichen. 

Alles in allem ein geniales bike und ich freu mich schon auf die neue Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitAndi187 (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo @Peppi84

Ich fahre auch eine Yari im Clash und bin auch nicht gerade begeistert obwohl ich leichter bin als du. Die Yari werde ich dieses Jahr mit der RS Charger 2.1 Kartusche und mittels Tuning aufrüsten. Solltest du vielleicht auch ins Auge fassen... Zum Dämpfer kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich mit einem Coil Dämpfer unterwegs bin


----------



## Peppi84 (31. Januar 2020)

Charger update ist für Ende der Saison geplant wenn das gute Stück zur durchsicht geht. Hab jetzt etwas den Druck gesenkt und zugstufe bissl rumprobiert, jetzt passt es recht gut. Ist ne umgewöhnung vom 140er stereo zum clash. Bin noch unschlüssig ob es das Gewicht ist oder die Reifen was man im uphill merkt, auch schon bei kleinen Steigungen. Zudem lag ich eh die letzten Tage mit Lungenentzündung flach, konnte es aber nicht lassen heute endlich mal zu fahren. Was definitiv stimmt das das bike zum Spielen einlädt. Jede kleine Kuppe wird aktiv als Absprung genutzt und bergab ist es ne Waffe. Werd demnächst dann auf tubeless umbauen und ggf gleich anderen lenker und Vorbau montieren. Bremsen sind noch nicht richtig eingebremst, könnten besser zupacken. Rollwiderstand ist so ne Sache aber der grip ist abnormal. Jetzt erstmal putzen?


----------



## Jenne19 (4. März 2020)

N'Abend,  das Clash ist mittlerweile angekommen. Beim Aufbau musste ich die Bremsleitung hinten etwas aus dem Rahmen ziehen. Sonst wäre beim einfedern zu viel Spannung drauf.  Da wurde in der Endmontage doch noch nicht reagiert.  Beim einstellen der Sattelstütze musste ich den Bowdenzug auch etwas um die Ecke helfen. Also Spritzschutz abschrauben und das Loch im Rahmen genutzt. Nun hoffe ich auf einigermaßen Wetter für die erste Ausfahrt.  Fahrwerk hat erst mal eine Grundeinstellung entsprechend Anleitung von Fox bekommen.


----------



## DerEmrich (15. März 2020)

Schickes Teil!

Mein Clash hab ich nach 4 Monaten mal wieder von der Wand genommen und festgestellt dass der Steuersatz komplett fest war.
Die letzten Ausfahrten waren nicht sehr nass oder dreckig, kein Plan wie der sich so zusetzen konnte.
Hope ist unterwegs und hoffentlich die Woche montiert, hab grad wieder Mega Bock auf den Kahn.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (18. März 2020)

Hat schon jemand Huber Buchsen in sein Clash verbaut und wenn ja welche? Ich fahre derzeit mit einem RS Super Deluxe Coil nur zur Info...

Hab derzeit ein leichtes Spiel im Bereich des Dämpfers und da ich zur Fehlersuche eh alles ausbaue wollte ich gleich ein paar neue Buchsen in den Dämper pappen. Gibt es noch weitere Clash Besitzer wo ev. Lager oder ähnliches ausgeschlagen sind?


----------



## Peppi84 (27. März 2020)

Sport ist ja erlaubt... Heute mal das clash ausgeführt


----------



## Impact (7. April 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich beim 2020er Clash bei BB92 für eine Kurbel benötige 68/73mm oder 83mm? Ich verstehs nicht.
Ich schwanke zwischen Hope und E13.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Shimano 12x fahren, aber mir gefallen die Kurbeln nicht. Und als ich bei Hope anfragte ob deren Boost Kettenblätter für Shimano Hyperglide ausgelegt sind, da die ja dort nur 12x erwähnen bekam ich ein "nein" präsentiert. Bei E13 mit deren Guide SL Ring das Selbe. Dort steht auch 12x, ohne Angabe des Systems. Nur kann man die gar nicht erreichen um eine definitive Aussage zu bekommen.

Obwohl mir das Shimano XT 12x System bis auf die XT Kurbel weitaus besser gefällt als alles was ich SRAM seitig angeboten bekomme, habe ich den KRampf noch immer nicht vollens aufgegeben, irgend nen Hyperglide fähiges Kettenblatt wie von Abolute Black, Wolftooth, etc zu finden (denn die machen ja angeblich Shimano Hyperglide 12x kompatible Kettenblätter), das ich per E13 oder Hope Evo kompatiblen direct mount an eine eine ebenso Gleiche Kurbel schnallen kann.

Nur entweder schiele ich, oder es gibt gar nix auf dem Markt. ?


----------



## Peppi84 (7. April 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich beim 2020er Clash bei BB92 für eine Kurbel benötige 68/73mm oder 83mm? Ich verstehs nicht.
> Ich schwanke zwischen Hope und E13.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja Shimano 12x fahren, aber mir gefallen die Kurbeln nicht. Und als ich bei Hope anfragte ob deren Boost Kettenblätter für Shimano Hyperglide ausgelegt sind, da die ja dort nur 12x erwähnen bekam ich ein "nein" präsentiert. Bei E13 mit deren Guide SL Ring das Selbe. Dort steht auch 12x, ohne Angabe des Systems. Nur kann man die gar nicht erreichen um eine definitive Aussage zu bekommen.
> ...



Schau mal im eure commencal Räder thread, vorletzter Post von Uwe, er hat ein clash auf shimano umgebaut


----------



## Impact (8. April 2020)

Kann wer was zur Clash benötigten Kurbelbreite sagen?

@Peppi84 danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2020)

Da kommt ne Boost Kurbel rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (9. April 2020)

* -> Boost Kettenblatt.

Bei der Kurbel Achse lese ich bei e*thirteen oder Hope immer nur 68/73mm oder 83mm und das ist nix neues. Nur ist mir nicht klar was ich bei einem BB92 Pressfit Lager da benötige.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. April 2020)

Kurbel-Systeme
					

Leichter, breiter, steifer: An die Stelle des veralteten Vierkant-Innenlagers sind steife Hohlwellen à la Hollowtech II, MegaExo oder BB30 getreten.…




					www.delius-klasing.de


----------



## Impact (10. April 2020)

Zur Info: ins Clash kommen 73er Kurbeln mit BB92 Pressfit Innenlager.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. April 2020)

68/73 sind die normalen Gehäusebreiten 83 ist, glaube ich, für spezielle Downhillrahmen. Daher die Standarte Kurbeln  und  Innenlager verwendbar.


----------



## Impact (11. April 2020)

Wenn man mal div. Beiträge ließt, oder Händler mit Expertise fragt, so stösst man immer auf die Standard Aussagen:


68mm für normale road bikes
73mm für MTBs
83mm für DH
10x mm für Pedelecs usw.

Das gab mir aber noch keine Gewissheit was nun das Clash benötigte. Ich habe aktuell mein DHV3 auseinandergebaut und es war mit Möglich da es ebenso Pressfit Lager hat, dessen 83mm Kurbel in den Clash Rahmen zu schieben. Da war mir sofort klar dass das viel zu breit ist. Das hätte wenn überhaupt nur mit aussenliegenden BSA Schalen gepasst. Habe dann mal bei BMO angerufen weil ich vermutete das es dann 73mm sein müssten und die haben bestätigt das es so ist. Sie erwähnten noch "zero stack". Kann damit zwar bis jetzt nichts anfangen, und auch nicht wie die 73mm Kurbeln bei 92mm Gehäusebreite am Rahmen passen soll, aber ich will dem mal Glauben schenken


----------



## Jenne19 (26. April 2020)

Hallo, beim Clash knackt was gleichmäßig bei jeder Umdrehung vom Rad. Ich habe das Hinterrrad in Verdacht. Tretlager schließe ich aus, weil es auch beim rollen knackt. Heute habe ich mal Achse und Kassette zerlegt, etwas Fett verteilt und das knacken ist immer noch da.
Ich habe nun die Speichen im Verdacht. Vom reingreifen her fühlt sich alles gut an. Bin in dem Thema aber nicht wirklich fit. Mehr wie ne "Acht" beheben habe ich mit Speichen noch nicht Erfahrung.
Als ich die Kassette runter hatte habe ich gesehen, dass zwei Speichen beschädigt sind. Wahrscheinlich als die Kette mal übergesprungen ist. Die zwei Speichen würde ich gerne tauschen. Welche Speichen sind denn verbaut?


----------



## Impact (12. Mai 2020)

Der Weihnachtsmann war gestern da, hat aber was vergessen und muss nochmal kommen


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (13. Mai 2020)

@Impact 

Ich hoffe er bringt den Rest zu mir


----------



## Impact (13. Mai 2020)

Hoffe mal nicht, denn ansonsten steh ich ohne LRS, Dämpfer, Mäntel und Sattelklemme da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (16. Juni 2020)

Hiiiilfeee, mein clash frisst den strebenschutz. Hab schon von gelesen das es wohl bin und wieder Probleme mit dem strebenschutz geben soll. Eigenartigerweise scheint das Problem noch nicht behoben zu sein. Meine Kette hat jedenfalls den Schutz an der oberen strebe abgerieben. Hat jemand ne Lösung dafür? Ein anderes schaltauge leuchtet mir nicht ein da das ja nicht das Ritzel und die Kette verschiebt, es ist schlicht und einfach der Abstand zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und strebe zu gering, könnte mir denken wenns dann auch noch einfedert könnte es nicht besser werden. Unschönes Detail zu einem grandiosen bike, zum Glück machen jetzt die parks langsam weiter auf.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (17. Juni 2020)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Hiiiilfeee, mein clash frisst den strebenschutz. Hab schon von gelesen das es wohl bin und wieder Probleme mit dem strebenschutz geben soll. Eigenartigerweise scheint das Problem noch nicht behoben zu sein. Meine Kette hat jedenfalls den Schutz an der oberen strebe abgerieben. Hat jemand ne Lösung dafür? Ein anderes schaltauge leuchtet mir nicht ein da das ja nicht das Ritzel und die Kette verschiebt, es ist schlicht und einfach der Abstand zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und strebe zu gering, könnte mir denken wenns dann auch noch einfedert könnte es nicht besser werden. Unschönes Detail zu einem grandiosen bike, zum Glück machen jetzt die parks langsam weiter auf.



Ist bei mir leider nicht anders aber eine Lösung habe ich bisher auch nicht gefunden ! Hat jemand anderes eine Idee?


----------



## rabidi (17. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte deswegen Commencal angeschrieben und ein geändertes Schaltauge bekommen. Das habe ich aber noch nicht montiert da ein Stück Slapper Tape genau den gleichen Effekt wie der original Schutz hat und nicht so dick ist.


----------



## serotta_steve (18. Juni 2020)

War bei meinem Sohn seinem Clash auch so, schreib Commencal an, die schicken dir dann ein anderes Schaltauge und einen dünnere Ketten/Sattelstreben Schutz. Leider ist die Lösung ein bisschen unprofessionell, da das neue Schaltauge aus dem 148mm Hinterbau einen 146mm Hinterbau macht um die Kettenline für das 10er Ritzel bei 12fach anzupassen damit es nicht schleift. Aber zumindest funktioniert es.


----------



## Impact (28. Juni 2020)

Mein Clash ist seit nem Monat fertig, schon ordentlich getestet worden und gesellt sich wunderbar zum DHV3.








						Dropbox - Error
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com
				




Rahmen und Gabel casting sind wie immer 360° mit 3M Industriefolie komplett zu gemacht worden.

Für kommenden Monat ist damit schon ein zwei wöchiger Besuch im Bikepark Andorra geplant.


----------



## Peppi84 (7. August 2020)

mal ne Frage in die Runde, hat einer von euch shimano Bremsen verbaut? was brauch ich für einen Adapter um hinten die 203mm shimano Scheiben zu fahren? 

Habe heute die 4kolben xt 8020 vom Stereo drangebaut. Züge verlegen ging eigentlich recht easy, hab nen alten Bowdenzug durchgefädelt und drüber die neue Leitung gezogen, musste nichtmal den Dämpfer ausbauen dafür.

Bis jetzt ist hinten noch die 200er sram Scheibe drin aber wenn schon denn schon, werd nur aus den ganzen Adaptern nicht schlau.

Beläge sind direkt h03c Metall geworden da es nächste Woche in Park geht, erste testbremsungen waren sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedrift (13. August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen mit wie viel Nm ich die Dämpfer Schrauben anziehen muss/darf oder wo ich die Drehmomente von den Dämpfer Schrauben finde. In den Spez. kann ich sie nicht finden. Danke schon mal.


----------



## aerofun (13. August 2020)

hi ... hatte das Drehmoment auch schon gebraucht.









						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de
				




Das war das einzige was ich dazu gefunden hab und passen müsste.
9-12 Nm


----------



## aerofun (13. August 2020)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage in die Runde, hat einer von euch shimano Bremsen verbaut? was brauch ich für einen Adapter um hinten die 203mm shimano Scheiben zu fahren?...
> 
> Bis jetzt ist hinten noch die 200er sram Scheibe drin aber wenn schon denn schon, werd nur aus den ganzen Adaptern nicht schlau...



Hab auch auf Shimano gewechselt. Die Bremsadapter beim Clash sind wohl Commencal spezifisch, scheint mir zumindest so, oder? Ersatz oder Wechsel auf 180mm gibts im Store, z.B. vom Clash Kids.
Ich habs jetz mal mit nem 2.5mm Spacer (1mm war zu wenig) unterm Bremssattel montiert. Müsst sich eigentlich ausgeh...


----------



## Davedrift (15. August 2020)

So, hab mir ein Clash Signature 2020 mit Rock Shox aufgebaut. Bin echt begeistert. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich echt grandios an. Bei 86kg fahrfertig mit 160psi 30% Sag in einem neuen Super Deluxe lässt es sich echt top bergauf treten. Den Dämpfer kann ich ohne Probleme offen lassen. Im mittleren Bereich fühlt sich alles sehr gut an. Den Rest vom Hub rückt der Hinterbau richtig progressiv nur bei Landungen ins, mehr oder weniger, Flat raus. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? 
Echt top der Bock. Mit 16,2kg mit Pedalen und SG Bereifung kein Leichtgewicht, fühlt sich aber einfach richtig geil massiv an.


----------



## Impact (24. August 2020)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen mit wie viel Nm ich die Dämpfer Schrauben anziehen muss/darf oder wo ich die Drehmomente von den Dämpfer Schrauben finde. In den Spez. kann ich sie nicht finden. Danke schon mal.



Als ich letzten Monat bei Commencal in Andorra/Erts in deren Werkstatt war, hat mir ein Werksmechaniker 16Nm gesagt.
Ich selbst habe es bis dahin mit 14Nm wie die HR Achse angezogen.

Zusatztipp, nachdem ich 13 Tage non Stop zw. 6-8h dort im Bikepark aktiv war... falls jemand Gleitlager und Buchsen vom Dämpfer gegen solche wie von Huber Bushings austauschen möchte, so möchte derjenige daran denken an der Montageseite des Dämpferauges das zum Heck schaut, lieber ein 3-teiliges, anstatt 2-teiliges set zu erwerben.
Die Seite die Richtung VR schaut kann ruhig 2-teilig sein.
Ich teile das nur mit, da ich mir vor Antritt der Reise bei Huber Bushings für beide Seiten 2-teilige wie auch seit ewig 2-teilig für mein DHV3 bestellt habe.
Auch wenn der Bikepark und knapp 100h am Stück DH natürlich die absolute Härte ist, es ist für mich die Referenz, und ich konnte nach ungefähr 3/4 der Zeit ein minimales Spiel am zentralen Drehpunkt des Rocker Link feststellen.
Im Stand konnte ich das so feststellen, indem ich mit der einen Hand den Rocker Link nach unten, und die Sattelstrebe mit der anderen nach oben zog.
Als ich dann in Erts bei Commencal war, haben die noch einen Clash Experten für die Umlenkung hinzugezogen. Die haben die Umlenkung auseinandergenommen und wieder angezogen weil ich schlimmeres befürchtete. Das wars aber nicht.
Nachdem man Dämpfer, Bolzen auseinander und mit nem Digitalen Messschieber nachgemessen hat, sind schon die Buchsen von alleine aus dem im hinteren Dämpferauge eingepressten Lager auf den Boden gefallen. Da war die Sache schon fast klar.
Das Dämpferauge wurde nachgemessen, war ok.
Das eingepresste Lager war ein klein wenig ausgeschlagen. Das hat aber gereicht den Effekt hervorzurufen.
Beim biken habe ich so nichts feststellen können. Das Bike ist komplett neu aufgebaut gewesen.
Habe den Leuten auch erklärt, das ich ebenfalls seit 8 Jahren 2-teilige sets am DHV3 ohne jegliche Probleme gefahren bin.
Da meinte der Experte, dass das Irrelevant wäre, da beim DHV3 insg. die Krafteinwirkung auf eine viel breitere Achse an der jeweiligen Dämpfermontagepunkt einwirkt und sich dementsprechend verteilt.
Beim Clash, und ganz besonders beim Dämpferauge was gen HR schaut, ist es deshalb Ratsam eher auf 3-teilige Buchsensets zurückzugreifen.
Commencal hatte keine mehr in der Grabbelkiste, war jetzt auch nicht das Problem, bin die letzten Tage so weitergefahren.
Später wieder zurückgekommen habe ich den Stefan Huber angerufen und ihm das ganze mitgeteilt. Er versteht das aus technischer Sicht eher nicht so kritisch. Dennoch war es mir für seine Database wichtig, da ich weiß das er sie pflegt.
Ich habe mir dann noch ein set 3-teilige Buchsen anfertigen lassen, und ein paar Standard und Endurance Gleitlager passend + mit etwas mehr Spiel zum testen geben lassen.

Zusammengebaut und getestet habe ich noch nichts, da ich alles nach dem halben Monat dort bis auf die letzte Schraube zerlegt und gereinigt habe. Jahresservice nach 3 monaten für das Bike ?


----------



## Impact (24. August 2020)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage in die Runde, hat einer von euch shimano Bremsen verbaut? was brauch ich für einen Adapter um hinten die 203mm shimano Scheiben zu fahren?
> 
> Habe heute die 4kolben xt 8020 vom Stereo drangebaut. Züge verlegen ging eigentlich recht easy, hab nen alten Bowdenzug durchgefädelt und drüber die neue Leitung gezogen, musste nichtmal den Dämpfer ausbauen dafür.
> 
> ...



Habe Hope V4 Tech 3 mit 203mm Hope Scheiben dran, und habe da den Commencal spezifischen Adapter ohne Zusätze verwendet, der beim Rahmen mitgeliefert wurde. Tut ohne Probleme.

Siehe:








						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Peppi84 (24. August 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Habe Hope V4 Tech 3 mit 203mm Hope Scheiben dran, und habe da den Commencal spezifischen Adapter ohne Zusätze verwendet, der beim Rahmen mitgeliefert wurde. Tut ohne Probleme.
> 
> Siehe:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info aber bei shimano klappt das so nicht da die Scheibe nicht durch den Sattel passt


----------



## Waldhobel (15. September 2020)

Ahoi in die Runde,

hat jemand der anwesenden schon ein neues Clash bekommen ?
Hintergrund ist bei uns steht der Wechsel auf ein neues Bike an, Frauchen wird wohl das Meta Tr nehmen und ich habe das New Clach im Auge. ( Vorher 2017er Capra bzw. nen älteres Lanos FS5).

Was ich jetzt hier alles gelesen habe spricht für Commencal.

Ist wer von euch schon das Meta und/oder Clash gefahren und kann die evtl. mal kurz gegenüberstellen bzw. beschreiben ?
Was mich besonders interesiert wie sind die Uphill-Qualitäten der beiden Bikes.
( bei meinem jetzigen Capra steckt nen RS Kage ohne Lock drin also katastrophal im Uphill ) 
Das Clach würde ich trotz allem aber auch wieder mit Coil fahren diesmal aber den RS Superdeluxe Ultimate mit Lock, ich steh auf das fluffige feinfühlige Gefühl mit Coil das er en halbes Kg mehr, wiegt ist mir relativ egal...
Das die Bikes net unbedingt die leichtesten sind ist mir bewusst, aber nach Kettenstrebenbruch ( Strive + diverser anderer Probleme auch beim Capra ) steht Haltbarkeit vor Gewicht, zur Nor muss ich abspecken .

Also haut mal raus eurer Erfahrungen egal was es ist, hätte gerne so ein Gesammtbild der Bikes bevor ma die Bestellfunktion nutzen und im Anschluss dann nen halbes Jahr auf die Lieferung warten 


Fahrerprofil:
Frauchen 163/50 Kg fährt seit nem halben Jahr MTB macht aber Riesenschritte und bisher ist im Downhill das olle Lanos der limitierenden Faktor. 

Icke 185/90 Kg fahre seit ich denke kann gerne mal schnell mit Airtime, aber auch mal gemütlich zum Genuss.  Capra bringt mich net an die Grenzen aber ich hab Bock auf was Neues 

Hauptsächlich fahren wir Touren mit bis zu 45 Km und 800 - 1200 Hm im Pfälzer Wald.
Ab und zu mal Alpen - bisher Sölden, Sallbach, Leogang, Nauders ( Häufigkeit soll aber ausgebaut werden) 
Ab und zu mal samatags bissel im Park rumeiern. 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Berichte 

Ride on


----------



## Impact (17. September 2020)

Für das Clash MY2021 wirst du aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach kaum valide Tests von Endkunden erhalten, da das Ding noch nicht lang genug auf dem Markt ist.

Ich habe das Bike im Juli im showroom von Commencal in Andorra/Erts gesehen und mir mal angeschaut. Was mir auffiehl war, das die Lenkpunkte der unteren zur oberen Kettenstrebe durch nun ein Eckiges Element separiert wurde. Der Hersteller selbst spricht davon auch noch die Sitzstrebe grader und höher gezogen zu haben. 

Naja, ohnehin gäbe es wirklich gar nichts, was mich dazu bewegen würde jetzt von MY2020 zu MY2021 zu wechseln. Ich fahre ja auch noch mein DHV3 2012 WC LTD, und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben.

Mit dem Clash kannst du jedenfalls so denke ich nichts falsch machen. Kann jedenfalls nur für die Abwärts Richtung sprechen, da uphill für mich generell die falsche Richtung ist. 

Uphill hab ich einmal versucht, und bin nach einiger Zeit an mir selbst gescheitert. Wenns nicht zu steil ist, gehts. Aber wie immer, alles eine Frage des willens, und der Kondition.

Im Bikepark habe ich das Ding bisher nen halben Monat non Stop geprügelt, und das ordentlich. War richtig gut. Kann aber auch hier wieder nur für die Komponenten meines aufbaus sprechen.

Falls sich jemand ebenso in Zukunft vielleicht die Frage stellen sollte, ob der Unterrohr/Tretlager Schutz des Clash MY2021 auf dem Rahmen des MY2020 passt .... leider nicht. Das habe ich bei Commencal vor Ort erfragen lassen, als ich mir genug Ersatzteile mitgenommen hab.


----------



## 4orty2wo (12. Dezember 2020)

DerEmrich schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen beim clash war für mich die fehlende Möglichkeit eine Trinkflasche zu montieren.
> Das hab ich jetzt allerdings so gelöst:
> Anhang anzeigen 841069
> 
> ...



Das mag jetzt etwas spät kommen, aber check mal die beiden Schrauben am Unterrohr-Protektor! Die haben – nicht ganz zufällig – den korrekten Abstand zur Montage von Flaschenhaltern ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (27. Dezember 2020)

Wann kommt endlich das clash trail mit 130mm😛?


----------



## Hinnerk94 (7. Januar 2021)

Hey ihr! Kann mir einer von den Clash-Besitzern sagen, ob das Rad wie bei Canyon inkl. Drehmomentschlüssel kommt? Hab gerade eben die Versandbestätigung für mein Clash Essential bekommen. 
Beste Grüße!

Edit: Hat sich leider erledigt mit dem Rad, sorry!


----------



## Sebi160 (8. Januar 2021)

Würde mich über einen Fahrbericht freuen.


----------



## phildeli (15. Januar 2021)

Hey, bin neu im Forum und habe gesehen hier gehts um Clash.  Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein 2021er aufzubauen. Bei Interesse stelle ich gerne Fotos und Specs ein  Ich denke meine erste Ausfahrt wird im Februar stattfinden.


----------



## Supreme88 (10. Februar 2021)

phildeli schrieb:


> Hey, bin neu im Forum und habe gesehen hier gehts um Clash.  Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein 2021er aufzubauen. Bei Interesse stelle ich gerne Fotos und Specs ein  Ich denke meine erste Ausfahrt wird im Februar stattfinden.


Schon irgendwelche news? Ich muss leider noch bis April auf meinen high polished Rahmen warten. Würde mich deshalb über Detail Bilder von einem 21er Modell freuen.😁


----------



## phildeli (10. Februar 2021)

Bin fast fertig mit dem Aufbau  habe auch high polished. Ein paar Details fehlen noch, aber ich kann die Tage mal ein paar Bilder machen. Aktuell ist leider Schneechaos angesagt ;D vllt muss ich noch ein Satz Reifen mit Spikes bestellen.


----------



## supersimeli (13. Februar 2021)

😎


----------



## Davedrift (14. Februar 2021)

High polished ist schon ein Traum.


----------



## phildeli (14. Februar 2021)

So, hier mal mein 2021er. (Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, nachdem ich die passende Höhe für mich gefunden habe  ) Und mal ein Bild von dem Feature aus dem Furios. Das ist ja neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinnback (18. Februar 2021)

Moin! Mein L-Rahmen in Green ist vor ein paar Tagen überaschend eingetroffen! Sobald der Aufbau steht, poste ich mal ein paar Bilder. Nehme jetzt zum ersten mal nen Coil-Dämpfer. Bin sehr gespannt.
Mein Einsatzgebiet ist "alles". Ich fahre jetzt auch ein Knolly Delirium, was sich in einer ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse bewegen dürfte. Bergauf fahre ich keine Rekordzeiten, bergab liebe ich stabilität und Laufruhe. Bin mal gespannt. Vor allem auf das Setup des Coil-Dämpfers...


----------



## pinnback (18. Februar 2021)

phildeli schrieb:


> Und mal ein Bild von dem Feature aus dem Furios. Das ist ja neu.


Was macht man damit? Lenkwinkel verändern? Hab das am Rahmen gesehen, finde aber keine Beschreibung dazu...


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (18. Februar 2021)

pinnback schrieb:


> Was macht man damit? Lenkwinkel verändern? Hab das am Rahmen gesehen, finde aber keine Beschreibung dazu...


Man kann die Kinematic des Rahmens ändern. Schau dir mal die Webseite bzw. das Video dazu an...








						CLASH/FURIOUS - Anpassung der Kinematik - Wie geht das?
					

<p>Nicolas <strong>Menard, Ingenieur</strong> bei <strong>COMMENCAL,</strong> erklärt dieses neue System und seine Vorteile.</p>



					news.commencal.com


----------



## pinnback (18. Februar 2021)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Man kann die Kinematic des Rahmens ändern. Schau dir mal die Webseite bzw. das Video dazu an...


Das war mir schon klar  Nur WIE? Was ändert sich, ich denke mal, der Lenkwinkel wird steiler oder flacher, aber die Änderung ist nirgendwo angegeben. Oder ändert sich die Anlenkung des Dämpfers und dadurch wird die Kennlinie verändert?


----------



## 014789632 (29. April 2021)

pinnback schrieb:


> Moin! Mein L-Rahmen in Green ist vor ein paar Tagen überaschend eingetroffen! Sobald der Aufbau steht, poste ich mal ein paar Bilder. Nehme jetzt zum ersten mal nen Coil-Dämpfer. Bin sehr gespannt.
> Mein Einsatzgebiet ist "alles". Ich fahre jetzt auch ein Knolly Delirium, was sich in einer ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse bewegen dürfte. Bergauf fahre ich keine Rekordzeiten, bergab liebe ich stabilität und Laufruhe. Bin mal gespannt. Vor allem auf das Setup des Coil-Dämpfers...


Wollt man fragen ob du dein Rad und deine Erfahrungen teilen kannst. Rein optisch ist das bike für mich ein Traum aber sehr wenige fahren es daher hab ich so meine Zweifel. Muss wohl mal warten ob es irgendwann mal irgendwo ein Testday nach Corona gibt.


----------



## pinnback (29. April 2021)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ich lege die Prio auf die Abfahrt / und möchte dabei in Downhill Manier fliegen lassen können, das Meta in meinem Aufbau geht schon sehr gut. Allerdings fehlt da trotz DHX2 n bisschen die Progession - und ein Potenter Luftdämpfer passt ja nicht - da kommt mir das Clash genau richtig, ist halt eher ein Abfahrtsgefährt (laut Geo) welches sich aber auch noch Berghoch (auch wenn nur Mittel zum Zweck) treten lässt.


Genau so isses. Meins rollt super fluffig bergab und ich fliege mehr als mit meinem Knolly Delirium. Dennoch super quirlig in den Kurven für die Geo. Komme dank dem sitzwinkel super alle Berge hoch! Und man hat halt immer genug von allem an Bord für jede Art von Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinnback (9. Mai 2021)

014789632 schrieb:


> Wollt man fragen ob du dein Rad und deine Erfahrungen teilen kannst. Rein optisch ist das bike für mich ein Traum aber sehr wenige fahren es daher hab ich so meine Zweifel. Muss wohl mal warten ob es irgendwann mal irgendwo ein Testday nach Corona gibt.


Klaro, gern. Ist aber natürlich sehr subjektiv. Mein Bike wiegt jetzt um die 16kg. Dennoch sitzt man bergauf super und ich komm besser hoch als mit meinem alten Enduro. Ich hatte halt auch noch nie ein komplettes Fox Fahrwerk und nen Stahlfederdämpfer. Daher ist das feeling für mich komplett neu. Es geht definitiv leichter in die Luft. Kann damit auch lange Touren fahren, ohne mich tot zu strampeln. Natürlich funzt die Geo mega bergab! Der Rahmen hat zwei Löcher, unten am innenlager und hinten an der kettenstrebe, wo gut Wasser ablaufen kann, das find ich mal ein nettes Feature. Bei meinen anderen Rahmen hab ich irgendwie immer Suppe drin, die nicht mehr abläuft. Durch die schmale Form und die gerade Rohre passt die Flasche super unten dran und setzt auch in sehr steilen ruppigen Abfahrten nicht auf.


----------



## 2thabeat (15. Mai 2021)

Hey ich habden 2019 rahmen und frag mich aktuell wo man die leitung durchzieht für die sattelstütze.  Zieht ihr die grade runter zur kurbel und dann dort um diese blöde kurve nach oben also quasi durch das untere rohr. Oder durchs oberrohr ? Aber dann kommt sie vorbe scheise raus xD


----------



## anulu (16. Mai 2021)

2thabeat schrieb:


> Hey ich habden 2019 rahmen und frag mich aktuell wo man die leitung durchzieht für die sattelstütze.  Zieht ihr die grade runter zur kurbel und dann dort um diese blöde kurve nach oben also quasi durch das untere rohr. Oder durchs oberrohr ? Aber dann kommt sie vorbe scheise raus xD


Hi. Ich habe, wie von dir beschrieben, die Leitung durchs Sattelrohr nach unten geführt, um die Kurve gelegt und durchs Unterrohr wieder hoch. Die Leitung um die Kurve zu legen ist ein bisschen kniffelig. Hatte auch erst Bedenken aber funktioniert bei mir (OneUp Dropper) seit Beginn (2019er Rahmen) problemlos.


----------



## Peppi84 (30. Juni 2021)

Mal ne blöde frage in die Runde, mein 2020er wird leider viel zu wenig artgerecht bewegt sondern muss eher für Touren herhalten als im Park unterwegs zu sein. Airtime ist auch nicht unbedingt meins, lieber hab ich ein gut funktionierendes fahrwerk und bleib am Boden der Tatsachen. Deshalb bin ich am überlegen meine Gabel auf 170mm zu traveln. Fährt jemand von euch so eine Gabel bzw hat Erfahrung damit? Ggf kann auch ein Dämpfer Upgrade passen mit lockout für Tour und halt offen für Park. Vg


----------



## Sebi160 (1. Juli 2021)

Servus 
Fahre zwar die Gabel nicht aber würde eher davon Abraten. Die Tourentauglichkeith wird dadurch nur minimal gebessert und das Rad könnte sich durch die andere Geo merkwürdig anfühlen 
Lg


----------



## pinnback (1. Juli 2021)

Ein Clash als Tourenrad fühlt sich bestimmt eh komisch an 😂


----------



## Peppi84 (1. Juli 2021)

pinnback schrieb:


> Ein Clash als Tourenrad fühlt sich bestimmt eh komisch an 😂


Es geht so, pedaliert sich ja recht passabel aber wie heißt es so schön one bike for all. Das E-bike bleibt dem arbeitsweg vorbehalten und ein anderes Mtb habe ich aktuell nicht mehr. 50-60km mit bergauf bergab sind schon drin so lang es nicht zu steil bergauf geht, aber das liegt eher an meiner eher nicht vorhandenen kondition 

Klar ist es für bergab gedacht nur mit Familie und Arbeit bekommt man des Schwer hin jedes Wochenende unterwegs zu sein


----------



## -fj- (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 
Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin ich frag einfach mal. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 2020 clash in Verbindung mit einer 190mm zeb Gabel? Mein Vorhaben wäre den 65 Grad lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen damit es sich im downhill entspannter fährt. Oder wäre es besser die 180mm gabel lassen und ein 1 grad angle set zu verbauen?
Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## Davedrift (29. Juli 2021)

Erfahrungen hab ich nicht, dann steht aber eine 190mm Gabel zu 165mm Hinterbau. Meinst nicht das wäre aus dem Gleichgewicht. Das waren schon meine Gedanken beim Kauf mit 180 zu 165. Das hat das Bike aber bewiesen, dass das super harmoniert. 
Ich würde also zum Angelset tendieren.


----------



## GravityFan (4. August 2021)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Hat jemand bei seinem Clash mal den Lenkwinkel gemessen? Laut offizieller Commencal-Seite soll der ja 64 Grad betragen. Wenn ich aber auf den Bildern nachmesse komme ich eher auf 65 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (12. November 2021)

Frage in die Runde: Hat hier wer evtl. ein Clash (2018-2020) in *Small *abzugeben? Wäre sehr daran interessiert 😬


----------



## Rock89 (23. April 2022)

Hier mal mein neues 
selbst zusammengebaut


----------



## Katre1 (27. April 2022)

@Rock89 schön geworden hab auch überlegt den dark slate Rahmen zu nehmen hab mich aber dann doch für metallic purple entschieden. Bike steht schon bereit für die erste richtige ausfahrt


----------



## Peppi84 (29. April 2022)

Sagt Mal ist das Rahmenmaterial zufällig zu lackiertem Gold geändert worden, für das neue Origin 3,1k 🤯?!


----------



## MX-Bubu (29. April 2022)

...


----------



## Katre1 (17. Mai 2022)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage: Hat jemand bei seinem Clash mal den Lenkwinkel gemessen? Laut offizieller Commencal-Seite soll der ja 64 Grad betragen. Wenn ich aber auf den Bildern nachmesse komme ich eher auf 65 Grad.


Hab bei mir mit der iPhone Wasserwaage gemessen und da sind es 64 grad. Sollte also hinkommen


----------



## Matte (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo allerseits,

bis dato ist mein Intense Recluse Pro von 2017 mein Do-it-all Bike für lokale Trails sowie Bikeparks. 
Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Commencal Clash Park Edition für den entsprechenden Einsatzzweck zuzulegen.
Die Geometriewerte der beiden Bikes unterscheiden sich teilweise durch Einsatzzweck und Evolution doch schon.

Das Intense fahre ich in Größe "Large". Hier der Link zum Manual mit den Größen-Specs auf Seite 5:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2426/4557/files/2017_RECLUSE_Manual.pdf?16711524758836082892

Im Vergleich dazu die Werte des Commencal Class:





COMMENCAL 2022 | COMMENCAL CLASH PARK EDITION 2022​COMMENCAL COMMENCAL CLASH PARK EDITION 2022
www.commencal-store.de

(etwas runterscrollen)

Ich bin 180cm groß (ohne Schuhe) und meine Innenbeinlänge beträgt 80cm. Wenn man so will: langer Oberkörper und kurze Beine.

Und nun zu des Pudels Kern: 

Das Commencal in "Medium" oder in "Large"? 

Beide Größen sind aktuell verfügbar.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Feedback.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## DerEmrich (4. Juni 2022)

Bei 180cm Körpergröße würd ich es dann in Large nehmen. 
Für die Sitzposition sind kurze Beine nicht so schlimm wie ein zu langer Oberkörper, bergab das gleiche.


----------



## Peppi84 (4. Juni 2022)

Seh ich auch so, ich fahre ein 2020er in L, bei 175cm und 83cm sl und es passt wie angegossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katre1 (4. Juni 2022)

Kommt auch drauf an was du mit lokalen trails meinst, wenn du nicht vorhast bergauf zu fahren dann ist das park bestimmt nice. Größe L sollte passen bin 1,83 ca. Und fahre auch L


----------



## Matte (5. Juni 2022)

Danke für Euer Feedback. Das sieht ja schwer nach Größe "L" aus. 
Das Clash wäre tatsächlich der Luxus eines Bikes nur fürs Bergabfahren.


----------



## Matte (23. Juni 2022)

Es ist ein Clash geworden. Allerdings nicht das Park, sondern das etwas tourenfreundlichere Signature.
Nach einer Woche auf Reisen ist es heute angekommen. Bei der Größe war ich sehr gespannt. Auch wenn hier alle die Größe L empfohlen haben, findet man im Netz ja einige Diskussionen zum Thema und mit meinen 180cm bin ich ja fast zwischen "M" und "L".

Also, ausgepackt, ein bißchen rumgeschraubt und ab in die Tiefgarage, um ein wenig rumzurollern.

Die Größe passt. Draufsetzen und wohl fühlen. Wenn ich zukünftig nur in Tiefgaragen fahre, habe ich schon mal nichts falsch gemacht. 🙂

Als nächstes geht es nach Saalbach Hinterglemm, um es artgerecht zu bewegen. Bin froh, auf "L" gegangen zu sein.

Sonst ist es eben ein Komplettbike. Tolle Komponenten, die Farbe gefällt mir gut. Das Gewicht ist schon eine andere Nummer als mein Intense. Naja, gibt Muckis...


----------



## Katre1 (23. Juni 2022)

ich find auch das macht mehr sinn so ist dann halt paar gramm schwerer aber kommst dann halt auch bergauf zur not.  

Was mich wundert ist das der bereich der hinterradaufnahme vei dir eckig ist dachte die haben es dieses Jahr geändert bei mir siehts so aus:


----------



## Matte (23. Juni 2022)

Auf der Commencal Seite gibt es beide Varianten - in Abhängigkeit von der Ausstattung. Nach welcher Logik das verteilt ist, erschließt sich mir nicht. Für sich betrachtet, ist das Detail rund schöner.


----------



## Katre1 (23. Juni 2022)

Paar posts vorher hat auch einer den dark slate Rahmen aufgebaut und dort ist es auch rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hribman (27. November 2022)

Hey tolles Bike.  
Ich bin gute 1,80m und fahre das 22´er Clash in M.  (465mm Reach)
Ich möchte es nicht länger haben und mag die Wendigkeit des Bikes.
So hat halt jeder so seine Vorlieben. 
Ich fahre auch sehr gern Park, will aber nicht nur top Speed geradeaus bergab ballern sondern mag hallt alle Spielarten mit dem Bike.  Daher sollte es für mich nicht länger sein.  Ich finde den Sprung zu L doch recht groß.
Hat es nicht wahnsinnige 490mm Reach oder sowas?  Bei mir wäre gefühlt das maximale an Wohlfühl-Reach so 475, schätze ich.


----------



## Asgi (9. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen 

hab mir ein neues Clash aufgebaut. Hauptsächlich zum runter ballern, aber tritt sich auch ganz gut bergauf.


----------

